# Vegas Trip #4: Live, Laugh, Luv(isa4letterword) 12/4 - 12/10



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Dec 2, 2021)

Catchall for the dumb shit Ralph's inevitably gonna do this time.

Thanks @Sevenatenine for the dates.

Ralph's last hurrah before jail?


----------



## free_protons4u (Dec 2, 2021)

Hey Ralph, check out the Heart Attack Grill downtown on Fremont. Fat fucks eat for free and you’re no stranger to heart attacks, so I’m sure the “nurses” there want to hear all about it as well as faggot farms hacking and Pedophile Moon’s broken dick


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 2, 2021)

vegas for christmas gunty? did your attempt to graft yourself on the mantsu herd not go well? no christmas shopping or decoration prep? you really are all alone in this world arent you? just some twinkling neon lights, and how long will the novelty of that last? even servers are going to get sick of your bullshit the more you stick around. you know thats the case too youre at the end of your rope. jails possibly looming over you and your life of piggy freedom is losing its allure. all thats left for you is the cold lonely march to the eternal oblivion of death.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 2, 2021)

Predicting he won't make a big deal about this one. It isn't even a vacation anymore, it's just a routine.


----------



## Beavis (Dec 2, 2021)

How desperate is he to get away from pantsu?


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 2, 2021)

Ralph makes me believe in determinism. How the fuck does this fat idiot get grifted by Vegas four times in a year?


----------



## cistendered (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm starting to think this reddit post wasn't a troll, jcaesar187 may be back. There's a good possibility that Ethan's trips to Vegas have been partially a search for a suitable bull for May, and now he's found one. I hope he preps the bull better than he preps for his livestreams.


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 2, 2021)

Pantsu won’t even be there. She hates him now.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm betting he blows most of the 9K gambling before linking up with some ip2 guys for a "Content Road Trip" down through Arizona to attempt to hop the border.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 2, 2021)

He’s going again!? Is he trying to burn his savings before all the court shit is finished for some wiggertastic reason? What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Dec 2, 2021)

Vegas has become Ralph's Mecca at this point


----------



## NigKid (Dec 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> I'm betting he blows most of the 9K gambling before linking up with some ip2 guys for a "Content Road Trip" down through Arizona to attempt to hop the border.


getting his gunt stuck on the border fence so the fire brigade has to cut him loose while mexicans yell at him.
his eyes glazing over as the realization sets in that the next stop will be his horse wife.

but mgm gave him buffet for free so its another win for the ralphamale


----------



## byuu (Dec 2, 2021)

How is the Gunt even getting there? Did he beg enough for a new car? Is he using Pantsu's car?


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 2, 2021)

Time to spend that givesendgo grift on slots, you might win big this time and prove the a-logs wrong, Ralph. Hit the jackpot you deserve.

Think about it, you may get to hire Rittenhouse's lawyer and teach that pesky Trollop baby mama #1 a lesson, McKenzie Ralph will raise both Xander and Xandrina for you. Christ is King!


----------



## NigKid (Dec 2, 2021)

byuu said:


> How is the Gunt even getting there? Did he beg enough for a new car? Is he using Pantsu's car?


heres to him crashing that too


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 2, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> He’s going again!? Is he trying to burn his savings before all the court shit is finished for some wiggertastic reason? What the fuck is going on?


He's an enigma. He's like a boomer DSP with the gunt to match.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 2, 2021)

You alogs are just jealous of a true alpha chad ralphamale who can go to Vegas any time he wants.  Ralph is a high roller and doesn't make tiny pussy bets like the rest of you, he's going to put big money on the big game then go watch a _free_ drag queen show or whatever they have there.  I know that broke dick Jawsh Moon is shaking in his boots too because Ralph is very well acquainted with the FBI headquarters in Vegas and will probably be going there with his lawyer again.


----------



## Barbarus (Dec 2, 2021)

Here's hoping he catches something from the hookers he is inevitably going to be acquiring services from, (all massive killstream fans I will add)


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 2, 2021)

Barbarus said:


> Here's hoping he catches something from the hookers he is inevitably going to be acquiring services from, (all massive killstream fans I will add)


I'm not certain his body can handle the physical stress of sex anymore. Though I wouldn't put it past him buying hookers just to talk with about that pedophile Jawsh Moon.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 2, 2021)

When Gunty started announcing his Vegas sojourns I used to get excited hoping some funny content would happen, something other than fatty sitting in front of a u-haul blanket for five hours breathing heavily and playing Tucker clips. But he’s barely streamed at all on his Vegas vacays. Hell his big shot at viewers during the Kyle trial he blew by going to Vegas and had one failed stream. (While Nick started picking up tens of thousands of new viewers)

It would seem even Ralph realizes how pathetic his fat ass alone in a $50 Vegas hotel room appears. Pissing away his car crash check to try and forget his miserable existence. This doesn’t mean paypigs are off the hook for his fatherhood legal fees, for bastard #1! 

I think he refuses to stream live because he hates all the memes of his hilarious gunty form in motion. He now is like an IG thot taking 20 filtered sliming selfies for just the right look with his Gucci purse, sunglasses and Ralph Lauren jacket. Which tbh is funny af, but it lacks the comic satisfaction of the undulating movement of his blubber and wavy Gunt.


----------



## Bepis (Dec 2, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> I'm betting he blows most of the 9K gambling before linking up with some ip2 guys for a "Content Road Trip" down through Arizona to attempt to hop the border.


That would be the best, because Ralph is 100% retarded enough to not know what an extradition treaty is.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 2, 2021)

You almost have to admire the absolute lack of shame it takes to ebeg on a Xian scam site, and then head straight to Vegas for the 4th time in a couple months. 
Sorry son, I couldn’t afford to support you because degeneracy will always come first.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Dec 2, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> Pantsu won’t even be there. She hates him now.


I use to think that, but why take him to Thanksgiving? I think she's just that exceptional.



MediocreMilt said:


> I'm betting he blows most of the 9K gambling before linking up with some ip2 guys for a "Content Road Trip" down through Arizona to attempt to hop the border.


The 9k is definitely the reason for the trip, but I don't think he's fleeing the country, I think he believes he's beating the bankruptcy system. He's either going to turn that $9,000 into a million and solve his problems, or he's going to have no assets when he files for Bankruptcy.

That's why they aren't married yet.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 2, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> Pantsu won’t even be there. She hates him now.


If she had an ounce of intelligence she would, but let’s face it, she let Ralph get her pregnant. She is terminally stupid. 

Ralph sold her the idea that trad = white trash. So she’s supposed to be pregnant, work and fix slop for a fat angry drunk who pisses away what little money he begs via booze, pills and gambling. 

Pantsu is supposed to think Ralph is a big successful alpha male when he runs off to Vegas any time his bank balance hit five figures. 



Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> You almost have to admire the absolute lack of shame it takes to ebeg on a Xian scam site, and then head straight to Vegas for the 4th time in a couple months.
> Sorry son, I couldn’t afford to support you because degeneracy will always come first.


Ralph has no shame.


----------



## Dirty_Fur_Burgers (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm beginning to think he has a girlfriend in Vegas.  Someone he needs to go visit when she is cutting class.  #highschoolshweeetheart


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 2, 2021)

Man, all that Gambling over thanksgiving weekend sure tuckered the poor guy out. He needs a monthly gambling vacation to recharge.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 2, 2021)

Ralph got put in hospital last time - is this dude fucking serious? He's going to die!


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 2, 2021)

Chief Ungo Bungo said:


> Vegas has become Ralph's Mecca at this point


Did anyone tell Ralph that Muslims only have to go to Mecca once? He’s only going there to pretend to be a big shot and maybe, just maybe, win enough cash to buy a new guntmobile… because, you know, using your vacation money to save up for a new car would involve common sense and that disappeared around the same time he started mixing pills with liquor.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 2, 2021)

Don't forget guys: MGM gave him a credit card. That means he's... important? Right? Not just a sucker?


----------



## Calefactorite (Dec 2, 2021)

The Big Dream said:


> I'm not certain his body can handle the physical stress of sex anymore. Though I wouldn't put it past him buying hookers just to talk with about that pedophile Jawsh Moon.


"nawh bitch ahm talkin bout the australia snake nawt the pedophile broke dick karen jawsh"


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 2, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Did anyone tell Ralph that Muslims only have to go to Mecca once? He’s only going there to pretend to be a big shot and maybe, just maybe, win enough cash to buy a new guntmobile… because, you know, using your vacation money to save up for a new car would involve common sense and that disappeared around the same time he started mixing pills with liquor.


Vacation money? Ralph is using the paltry insurance check he got for the guntmobile crash to go to Vegas. $9k isn’t getting him a crappy used car in 2021 so he might  as well give it to a casino rather than have Pantsu waste it on medical bills or diapers.


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Dec 2, 2021)

Fourth time is the charm to strike it rich? Does he plant himself at the slots like a fat old woman or does he fancy himself a poker player?

He's going to run out of money before he even gets to court. It's like if there's a decision to be made he has to pick the worst option. I hope he's forced to represent himself and Vickers demands it be streamed.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Dec 2, 2021)

He's got the $9k and the $640 from the GSG coupled with an impending sense of doom given his recent behavior. 
Ball out Ethan, ball the fuck out while you still can. Show us how quickly one man can blow through nearly $10k in Vegas.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 2, 2021)

I have a lot of vacation days that won't roll over, so if you guys all chip in I will fly to Vegas and find him and slap him around.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Dec 2, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> He's got the $9k and the $640 from the GSG coupled with an impending sense of doom given his recent behavior.
> Ball out Ethan, ball the fuck out while you still can. Show us how quickly one man can blow through nearly $10k in Vegas.


Hey bro all you need is a 7 out of 7 in Keno while betting $20 a spin. That'd be a Jackpot of $200,000! It can happen.

May lady luck be on your side. Long live Ethan Ralph and the Ralphagals.


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 2, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Vacation money? Ralph is using the paltry insurance check he got for the guntmobile crash to go to Vegas. $9k isn’t getting him a crappy used car in 2021 so he might  as well give it to a casino rather than have Pantsu waste it on medical bills or diapers.


Or worse yet have it go towards the cost of raising Lil Xannie. He'd prefer to flush it down the toilet.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Dec 2, 2021)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I have a lot of vacation days that won't roll over, so if you guys all chip in I will fly to Vegas and find him and slap him around.


I'd much rather you run up to him with a measuring stick. Trust me, it would be more hurtful.


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 3, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> I'd much rather you run up to him with a measuring stick. Trust me, it would be more hurtful.


Better yet, find a guy who needs 20 bucks (ain't hard to find in Vegas) and have him stand next to Ralph with the stick. Then you snap a picture and upload it so that someone with weapons grade autism (ain't hard to find on the farms) can do the math and get a definitive confirmation on his height.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Dec 3, 2021)

So has a 4th Vegas Trip been confirmed at this point or is this thread just speculation at the moment?


----------



## Opticana (Dec 3, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Did anyone tell Ralph that Muslims only have to go to Mecca once? He’s only going there to pretend to be a big shot and maybe, just maybe, win enough cash to buy a new guntmobile… because, you know, using your vacation money to save up for a new car would involve common sense and that disappeared around the same time he started mixing pills with liquor.


The Hajj supposedly involves a lot of physical exertion - there's even a part where they have to run back and forth between two hills. I don't think Ralph is interested in basing any part of his lifestyle off of that. You're also supposed to dress simply, so no wigger accessories like overpriced Gucci man-purses.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 3, 2021)

I think it’s really gracious of Ralph to go out of his way like this, so Vickers’ process servers don’t have to repeatedly fly across the country to shame him.


----------



## Iamthatis (Dec 3, 2021)

I wonder if Gunt is just going to Vegas to make it look like he’s spending money so he can squirrel it away and prevent the Vickers from getting it in a child support lawsuit?


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 3, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> So has a 4th Vegas Trip been confirmed at this point or is this thread just speculation at the moment?


It's confirmed. He's already confirmed to be flying out tomorrow.



Iamthatis said:


> I wonder if Gunt is just going to Vegas to make it look like he’s spending money so he can squirrel it away and prevent the Vickers from getting it in a child support lawsuit?


God, that's such a stupid plan that I hope it is what he's thinking. Vickers could easily show in court how gunty keeps flying to vegas every month and has more than enough money to piss away monthly.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 3, 2021)

Iamthatis said:


> I wonder if Gunt is just going to Vegas to make it look like he’s spending money so he can squirrel it away and prevent the Vickers from getting it in a child support lawsuit?


How you spend money has nothing to do with a child support order. They only look at the income you get in- not the stupid ways you blow it. Ralph would need to run his income via a shell company in the Cayman Islands to hide it from a judge, not just pretend to spend it. Lowtax blew $300k in one year to spite his wife and as punishment the judge ordered a lump payment of $90k plus $7k a month alimony and child support for two years. 

Also, LMAO if you think Gunt is “pretending” to spend money. He’s losing/spending money as fast as he gets it because he’s a legit degenerate addict and gambler.


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Dec 3, 2021)

Iamthatis said:


> I wonder if Gunt is just going to Vegas to make it look like he’s spending money so he can squirrel it away and prevent the Vickers from getting it in a child support lawsuit?


That requires thinking ahead and I'm certain they can figure out if he's spent what skekels he's hidden or not. They'll make him sell his man purse and expensive comsoomer shit. Maybe Vickers will steal Josh's idea and send in Frank Hassel to acquire the man purse and get an accurate height reading. That'd be swell.

So strong is his dislike for real work he deals with half the internet now bullying him, every time I listen to Rackets he's dunking on Ralph. Even some of the lawyer panel was laughing with Nick. He could have taken whatever money he had stashed away before all this and start a business or something.  Instead of making a thousand dollar week every now and then you can do that every week with a little effort.

My great-grandpa told me if I was going to work, don't gamble and If I was going gamble don't work. I never really thought anyone could manage that second part but here I am watching another Fat Man explode except this is a different nuclear explosion. Same cancer tho.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 3, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> How you spend money has nothing to do with a child support order. They only look at the income you get in- not the stupid ways you blow it. Ralph would need to run his income via a shell company in the Cayman Islands to hide it from a judge


Ralph would only know how to set up a company in the Gayman Islands


----------



## Oliver Onions (Dec 3, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Time to spend that givesendgo grift on slots, you might win big this time and prove the a-logs wrong, Ralph. Hit the jackpot you deserve.


Ralphamale hitting the jackpot and becoming a millionaire is the best thing that could possibly happen for the a-logs.

Think how much he's fucked his life up in the last year or two on a paltry Killstream wage, now imagine how much faster and outrageously he'd fuck it up once he became White Trash Wealthy.

I'd be surprised if he made it a week before his heart burst out his chest on stream after burying his snout in a Scarface mountain of coke.


----------



## The Wokest (Dec 3, 2021)

Vegas trip numba what?
Isn't he supposed to be saving/raising money?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 3, 2021)

Vegas is cool for an occasional weekend trip if you live in CA, if your work sends you there for some conference, if you plan a trip with some friends to party or you are a serious poker player.

Ralph is none of the above. Ralph is a sad fat man, with a drinking problem, trekking all alone across the country to sit by himself and lose money he can’t afford to escape a life he hates.

Ralph is an avatar of the sad, depressing, desperate Las Vegas. He’s right up there with the old man on oxygen putting his social security check in the slots.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Dec 3, 2021)

I might be alone in this but I actually think that gambling is the smartest business decision that Ralph is capable of making. This way he at least has the chance of winning something, rather than the inevitable slow decline. Ralph would have to have some balls to pull it off though, like betting the farm on a single game of blackjack where you at least have a 49% chance to win. Of course his dopamine receptors are probably calling the shots and he will just piss everything away in a series of small stakes bets that will never outrun the house edge.


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 3, 2021)

Oliver Onions said:


> Ralphamale hitting the jackpot and becoming a millionaire is the best thing that could possibly happen for the a-logs.
> 
> Think how much he's fucked his life up in the last year or two on a paltry Killstream wage, now imagine how much faster and outrageously he'd fuck it up once he became White Trash Wealthy.
> 
> I'd be surprised if he made it a week before his heart burst out his chest on stream after burying his snout in a Scarface mountain of coke.


Even with a million dollars he'd still manage to buy a terrible steak. Such is the Ralphamale way.


----------



## HackerX (Dec 3, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Vegas is cool for an occasional weekend trip if you live in CA, if your work sends you there for some conference, if you plan a trip with some friends to party or you are a serious poker player.
> 
> Ralph is none of the above. Ralph is a sad fat man, with a drinking problem, trekking all alone across the country to sit by himself and lose money he can’t afford to escape a life he hates.
> 
> Ralph is an avatar of the sad, depressing, desperate Las Vegas. He’s right up there with the old man on oxygen putting his social security check in the slots.


That's what I don't understand

He doesn't even play table games which are the only remotely fun ways to piss money.  He's there to play slot machines which are mind-numblingly boring to say the least.

If there was some sort of event, it'd make sense, but not just for comedians or performers doing regular shows.

What can Vegas possibly offer that some gambling city on the East Coast can't?  Hookers is all I've got


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 3, 2021)

Iamthatis said:


> I wonder if Gunt is just going to Vegas to make it look like he’s spending money so he can squirrel it away and prevent the Vickers from getting it in a child support lawsuit?


I'm not a lawyer but I think one of the few ways the Ralphamale could "hide" money would be to buy assets, put them in Pantsu's name, and not marry her.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Dec 3, 2021)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> I'm not a lawyer but I think one of the few ways the Ralphamale could "hide" money would be to buy assets, put them in Pantsu's name, and not marry her.


I'm 99% sure this was brought up in relation to DSP during one of the streams where Rekieta had Josh on and the conclusion was US courts are 100% aware people try to do this and they're perfectly capable of sniffing it out and hammering you for it.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 3, 2021)

HackerX said:


> What can Vegas possibly offer that some gambling city on the East Coast can't? Hookers is all I've got


Reno would offer this better (and, had he not been a complete cunt to his baby-mama's family for over a year at this point, made for a reasonable time to visit Nevada County, CA and see Xander.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 3, 2021)

Oliver Onions said:


> Ralphamale hitting the jackpot and becoming a millionaire is the best thing that could possibly happen for the a-logs.
> 
> Think how much he's fucked his life up in the last year or two on a paltry Killstream wage, now imagine how much faster and outrageously he'd fuck it up once he became White Trash Wealthy.
> 
> I'd be surprised if he made it a week before his heart burst out his chest on stream after burying his snout in a Scarface mountain of coke.


hed be face down with his gunt having absorbed all the pool water in a week 



HackerX said:


> He doesn't even play table games which are the only remotely fun ways to piss money. He's there to play slot machines which are mind-numblingly boring to say the least.


lol he apparently got felted at blackjack, i think hed love craps as much as i do but knowing him he got pissed when someone asked in fear if he was virgin and got too embarrassed when they explained he meant at craps to let it go. he probably spite farts around the craps pit and yells at them whenever he hits a small high.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 3, 2021)

I think Ralph should play Texas hold-em.  He's so good at hiding his emotions after all.


----------



## R. Budd Dwyer (Dec 3, 2021)

free_protons4u said:


> Hey Ralph, check out the Heart Attack Grill downtown on Fremont. Fat fucks eat for free and you’re no stranger to heart attacks, so I’m sure the “nurses” there want to hear all about it as well as faggot farms hacking and Pedophile Moon’s broken dick


Shit, I saw that place featured on a TV show years ago. Ralph should try the 5000-calorie butterfat milkshake.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 3, 2021)

HackerX said:


> What can Vegas possibly offer that some gambling city on the East Coast can't? Hookers is all I've got


A vacation away from his demonic paedophilic horse Amanda.


----------



## Jump (Dec 3, 2021)

RALPH the ip2 livestreamer Captain Content is going to LV now also. Easy dono's.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Dec 3, 2021)

I must be retarded. Because if I had a kid on the way, a custody battle for the other kid, facing a trial for revenge porn, and my streaming "career" is paying less than a minimum wage job fucking off to Vegas would be the last thing I would do. But I'm not a top tier streamer like Gunt so I'll have to settle for a shitty but stable job and hanging around here.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Dec 3, 2021)

Serious question- why doesn't Ralph just go to Atlantic City? Same booze, same gambling, maybe a tenth of the price.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 3, 2021)

Harlan Wick said:


> I must be retarded. Because if I had a kid on the way, a custody battle for the other kid, facing a trial for revenge porn, and my streaming "career" is paying less than a minimum wage job fucking off to Vegas would be the last thing I would do. But I'm not a top tier streamer like Gunt so I'll have to settle for a shitty but stable job and hanging around here.


But if you just got a sweet $9K payment for totalling your $20K car, ya wouldn't bask in dat sweet, sweet liquid cash?

Tsst. I bet if you have kids they're all from the same woman, loser.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 3, 2021)

Fetish Roulette said:


> Serious question- why doesn't Ralph just go to Atlantic City? Same booze, same gambling, maybe a tenth of the price.


Same reason he buys a Gucci purse or Ralph Lauren jacket, corporate brand advertising works like a charm on dumb wiggers like Ralph. He buys whole heartedly into the bullshit and therefore believes everyone thinks he’s a big shot because he’s going to Vegas.


----------



## Sammich (Dec 3, 2021)

Oliver Onions said:


> Ralphamale hitting the jackpot and becoming a millionaire is the best thing that could possibly happen for the a-logs.
> 
> Think how much he's fucked his life up in the last year or two on a paltry Killstream wage, now imagine how much faster and outrageously he'd fuck it up once he became White Trash Wealthy.
> 
> I'd be surprised if he made it a week before his heart burst out his chest on stream after burying his snout in a Scarface mountain of coke.


I was thinking something very similar.  I don't want him to win real big, just like 100-250k.   He's gonna be so smug if he wins that much, he's gonna do so much dumb shit that will bite him on the ass.   And he will run through it in record time.


----------



## Edilg (Dec 3, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Same reason he buys a Gucci purse or Ralph Lauren jacket, corporate brand advertising works like a charm on dumb wiggers like Ralph. He buys whole heartedly into the bullshit and therefore believes everyone thinks he’s a big shot because he’s going to Vegas.


Yeah, really. It's only children, women and niggers (wiggers) who fall for advertising and branding. It's sad really. And Ralph will cope by saying some dumb shit like "I'm rich, I'm a king. You're just jealous."

Well I own my own house and car Ralph. Your literally a nigger.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 3, 2021)

Sammich said:


> I was thinking something very similar.  I don't want him to win real big, just like 100-250k.   He's gonna be so smug if he wins that much, he's gonna do so much dumb shit that will bite him on the ass.   And he will run through it in record time.


If that happens Ralph is going to start renting McMansions like Tommy Sotomayer


----------



## Snappy Jappy (Dec 3, 2021)

cistendered said:


> View attachment 2768523
> I'm starting to think this reddit post wasn't a troll, jcaesar187 may be back. There's a good possibility that Ethan's trips to Vegas have been partially a search for a suitable bull for May, and now he's found one. I hope he preps the bull better than he preps for his livestreams.


Holy Shit!! I didn't know Ralph was a redditor


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 3, 2021)

Jump said:


> RALPH the ip2 livestreamer Captain Content is going to LV now also. Easy dono's.
> 
> View attachment 2772055
> View attachment 2772054


He should bring a 4'10'' ruler to prove Ralph's height, which should tower over that a-log ruler at 5'1''.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 4, 2021)

CEO of Odysee, Julian, will be there.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 4, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> CEO of Odysee, Julian, will be there.


Ralph might get another $8 cheeseburger then. Ralph would fly to Vegas just to find another human being willing to have a meal with him. He’s one really lonely dude.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 4, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> hed be face down with his gunt having absorbed all the pool water in a week
> 
> 
> lol he apparently got felted at blackjack, i think hed love craps as much as i do but knowing him he got pissed when someone asked in fear if he was virgin and got too embarrassed when they explained he meant at craps to let it go. he probably spite farts around the craps pit and yells at them whenever he hits a small high.


Craps is also one of the tables with better odds for the player. Blackjack is… somewhere in the 30’s if I remember correctly.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 4, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Craps is also one of the tables with better odds for the player. Blackjack is… somewhere in the 30’s if I remember correctly.


Yeah, that also amuses me because you know he couldn't handle being at a table where people are passed at him for losing or breaking superstition and he's giving away loads more money because of it lol


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 4, 2021)

Oliver Onions said:


> Ralphamale hitting the jackpot and becoming a millionaire is the best thing that could possibly happen for the a-logs.
> 
> Think how much he's fucked his life up in the last year or two on a paltry Killstream wage, now imagine how much faster and outrageously he'd fuck it up once he became White Trash Wealthy.
> 
> I'd be surprised if he made it a week before his heart burst out his chest on stream after burying his snout in a Scarface mountain of coke.


The divorce arc after that would be kino, two spurned baby momma's fighting for their piece of the pie, with big pig in the middle Tweeting out every vile thing that pops into his mind.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 4, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> The divorce arc after that would be kino, two spurned baby momma's fighting for their piece of the pie, with big pig in the middle Tweeting out every vile thing that pops into his mind.


Unfortunately, if Mantsu was exceptional enough to carry the Gunt's spawn in her womb, this will probably never happen. However Ralph will still begin 2022 facing revenge porn charges, and the very likely guilty veredict will be glorious.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Dec 4, 2021)

I've never understood one thing.
The photo of may in a bikini (the reddit post one) was taken while Ralph was in Vegas without her, but she was in a motel. Why was she in a motel?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 4, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> hed be face down with his gunt having absorbed all the pool water in a week
> 
> 
> lol he apparently got felted at blackjack, i think hed love craps as much as i do but knowing him he got pissed when someone asked in fear if he was virgin and got too embarrassed when they explained he meant at craps to let it go. he probably spite farts around the craps pit and yells at them whenever he hits a small high.





Mr. Manchester said:


> I think Ralph should play Texas hold-em.  He's so good at hiding his emotions after all.


Ironically, he's not so good at holding his "craps" in if the shart is anything to go by...


----------



## Covid19AteMyPeen (Dec 4, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I've never understood one thing.
> The photo of may in a bikini (the reddit post one) was taken while Ralph was in Vegas without her, but she was in a motel. Why was she in a motel?


I’m pretty sure that was trip 1 which was when he was suppose to meet up with masterson. may went and wore some weird anime dress thing


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 4, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> Ironically, he's not so good at holding his "craps" in if the shart is anything to go by...


He should bet darkside then, he'd crap all over that table and own the fuckers betting rightside  who pissed him off


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Dec 4, 2021)

So what did he do during the other trips besides sports betting, which you can do anywhere. Slots? I can’t think of a more boring time.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 4, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> So what did he do during the other trips besides sports betting, which you can do anywhere. Slots? I can’t think of a more boring time.


He got served, swerved by Dax Molesterson, pressed by IP2 and was hospitalised with a heart problem.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Dec 4, 2021)

Covid19AteMyPeen said:


> I’m pretty sure that was trip 1 which was when he was suppose to meet up with masterson. may went and wore some weird anime dress thing


Yes it was trip 1 but May stayed back and met up with him about 2 weeks after Ralph went, the picture she tweeted was while she was still supposed to be in Richmond, but is instead in some crappy motel. It was just extremely weird at the time but it was never discussed beyond a comment or two.


----------



## 6thRanger (Dec 4, 2021)

I hope Ralph wins big to shakeup this upcoming season. His losing streak isn't as exciting as having some solid wins. I want to see May in furs and Ralph with gold chains around his neck driving a BMW. I want to see him hire a solid lawyer to fight his legal troubles. I want to see him attempt to dab on Vickers over having more money than him. I want to see Gator celebrate earning minimum wage. I want to see people doubt karma is real as Ralph rakes in the big bucks. I want to see the Alawgs adjust to rich Ralph. Most importantly, I want to see him climb high and then lose it all.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 4, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> He got served, swerved by Dax Molesterson, pressed by IP2 and was hospitalised with a heart problem.


He also saw Phish, Ron White, and I think another band.  Phish was when he went dark for a while then came back up to say that he was chilling in the airport waiting to board when the thought of going home to Pantsu sent him to the hospital with major heartburn, wasn't it?


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Dec 4, 2021)

Jen Crosby admits during Warski's last stream that she was in Vegas (Sept. 1) . She names a bunch of people that I don't recognize as being there with them.
Why did she try to deny it before only to admit it now though? Are the Vegas trips about meeting Jen?


----------



## Reaper King (Dec 4, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph might get another $8 cheeseburger then.


Bold of you to assume he'd spend money on burgers rather than digging them out of the trash for free.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Dec 4, 2021)

God his life must be so pathetic that he keeps going back to Vegas.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Dec 5, 2021)

Did he just forget that he has no Car anymore? Or his he forcing Pantsu to be his chauffeur?


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 5, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Did he just forget that he has no Car anymore? Or his he forcing Pantsu to be his chauffeur?


This is a good question, I'm not sure how he plans to get around unless he's going to blow money on Ubers (whose drivers will all be fans of the Killstream).


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 5, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Did he just forget that he has no Car anymore? Or his he forcing Pantsu to be his chauffeur?


A true Ralphamale doesn't need his own vehicle especially when he has a pregnant wife, 10 years his junior, to drive him around.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 5, 2021)

Ralph's had more vacations in 4 months then I've had in 4 years  must be good to be a Ralphamale. He's living the high life.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Dec 5, 2021)

The Big Dream said:


> This is a good question, I'm not sure how he plans to get around unless he's going to blow money on Ubers (whose drivers will all be fans of the Killstream).


----------



## Polyboros2 (Dec 5, 2021)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> So what did he do during the other trips besides sports betting, which you can do anywhere. Slots? I can’t think of a more boring time.


COVID vaccination that he denies to see a... Moby? Something gay concert.

This is mild speculation and a disputed fact


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 5, 2021)

The Big Dream said:


> This is a good question, I'm not sure how he plans to get around unless he's going to blow money on Ubers (whose drivers will all be fans of the Killstream).


Who  I'm fact pay him reverse cab fare along with casinos that pay him to lose lol


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 5, 2021)

Of all the ways to spend time and money in Vegas... What a fucking rube:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 5, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I've never understood one thing.
> The photo of may in a bikini (the reddit post one) was taken while Ralph was in Vegas without her, but she was in a motel. Why was she in a motel?


Plot Twist: Amanda was actually in Melbourne getting blacked, the "Melbournian Redditor" that posted the screenshot was actully the bull, reverse humiliating the Ralphamale.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 5, 2021)

6thRanger said:


> I hope Ralph wins big to shakeup this upcoming season. His losing streak isn't as exciting as having some solid wins. I want to see May in furs and Ralph with gold chains around his neck driving a BMW. I want to see him hire a solid lawyer to fight his legal troubles. I want to see him attempt to dab on Vickers over having more money than him. I want to see Gator celebrate earning minimum wage. I want to see people doubt karma is real as Ralph rakes in the big bucks. I want to see the Alawgs adjust to rich Ralph. Most importantly, I want to see him climb high and then lose it all.


ralph suffering is always the optimal option simply because dragging his huge ego lower and lower with no hope of going back up like a descent into a bottomless hell is pure ecstasy 



Fannyscum said:


> Of all the ways to spend time and money in Vegas... What a fucking rube:
> View attachment 2776975
> Tweet | Archive


we all know gunt is buying a timeshare lol


----------



## State Champ (Dec 5, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> we all know gunt is buying a timeshare lol


What all top people in this sektur know is that it's cheaper to get in on a timeshare than shelling out for hotels each time.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Dec 5, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Of all the ways to spend time and money in Vegas... What a fucking rube:
> View attachment 2776975
> Tweet | Archive



Christ he really is just the archetype of the white trash simpleton that Vegas is designed to bleed dry. What kind of a fucking retard doesn't already know this?
Probably was hoping he could boast about another "comp night"


----------



## Your Favorite New Friend (Dec 5, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I've never understood one thing.
> The photo of may in a bikini (the reddit post one) was taken while Ralph was in Vegas without her, but she was in a motel. Why was she in a motel?


Someone has to pay for all these Vegas vacations.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 5, 2021)

State Champ said:


> What all top people in this sektur know is that it's cheaper to get in on a timeshare than shelling out for hotels each time.


The Gunt was probably trying to sell timeshares of an exclusive rustic bachelor Ranch in West Memphis Arkansas.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 5, 2021)

Gangster Talk said:


> Christ he really is just the archetype of the white trash simpleton that Vegas is designed to bleed dry. What kind of a fucking retard doesn't already know this?
> Probably was hoping he could boast about another "comp night"


Broke Ralph wanted those free debit cards and hoped he could extend his stay with a “free two day stay” coupon. 

No doubt it was a pitch by Westgate, David Seigel has made a fortune off dumb goys like Ralphamale.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 5, 2021)

He paid 15 dollars to leave!? Did they have someone taller than Riley blocking the exit and his phone? I cannot fathom paying 15 dollars to leave something. I'm not sure if it's more American or not to shoot someone dead or prostrate yourself to Capitalism like this. What a complete pussy.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Dec 5, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Of all the ways to spend time and money in Vegas... What a fucking rube:
> View attachment 2776975
> Tweet | Archive


He going to buy that resort in vegas lol


----------



## Space Cooter (Dec 6, 2021)

Going to Vegas by yourself is weird. 

Ralph is pretending to live the life of a young, successful, single guy—playboy type.  However, with his health he’s physiologically an old man…oh and and he’s broke and rather than single he’s engaged to a tranny horse.


----------



## WutangLee (Dec 6, 2021)

Space Cooter said:


> Going to Vegas by yourself is weird.
> 
> Ralph is pretending to live the life of a young, successful, single guy—playboy type.  However, with his health he’s physiologically an old man…oh and and he’s broke and rather than single he’s engaged to a tranny horse.


It's not only weird, it's a bad sign. Clearly he's using it as a method of coping. You'd think the last of the gunt guards would be telling him he needs to cut this shit out. Horseface especially, this is an addiction that will only get worse.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 6, 2021)

WutangLee said:


> It's not only weird, it's a bad sign. Clearly he's using it as a method of coping. You'd think the last of the gunt guards would be telling him he needs to cut this shit out. Horseface especially, this is an addiction that will only get worse.


Pantsu is the only person who has IRL interaction with Gunt. He has no friends, just a few remaining parasocial e-buddy grifters. 

Gunt has sold Pantsu on an absurd #trad larp which means she can only make food and fuck him. Pointing out he’s degenerate gambler and that using what’s left of his $9k insurance check to go to Vegas is straight up retarded is verboten. Pregnant Trad GFs are supposed to be proud of their BF’s blowing what little money they have on solo Vegas vacations. Pantsu will be getting lots of overtime at Target this month anyway so she can cover all the bills. So trad! 

Seriously, Ralph has no friends. The only grifters that have anything to do with him know he can’t tolerate anything but 100% ass licking and agreement, so they aren’t going to say shit as Ralph digs his grave. In fact I think everyone still around is secretly enjoying the frantic grave digging Ralph has been doing the past year. It’s fascinating to watch the compound interest in terrible decisions accumulating.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 6, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> In fact I think everyone still around is secretly enjoying the frantic grave digging Ralph has been doing the past year.


The moment he dies were either getting tons of people without blackmail or paychecks over them shit talking him before he's forgotten forever as anything other than memes


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 6, 2021)

Another Vegas trip COMPED, he can't stop winning! Look at this giant stack of cash, as far as the eye can see. Vegas just got juiced by the Ralphamale. 


Tweet | Archive



Tweet | Archive


----------



## David Spadem (Dec 6, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Another Vegas trip COMPED, he can't stop winning! Look at this giant stack of cash, as far as the eye can see. Vegas just got juiced by the Ralphamale.
> View attachment 2777817
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


I have a feeling he loves Cash because it carries Fecal Matter on it among other things.
US Currency is absolutely filthy due to the material Seppos use.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 6, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Another Vegas trip COMPED, he can't stop winning! Look at this giant stack of cash, as far as the eye can see. Vegas just got juiced by the Ralphamale.
> View attachment 2777817
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


Look it’s Ralph’s entire earnings for his Rittenhouse streams! 

Seriously, that is one pitiful, puny cash pile for a “big winner” in Vegas. Thousands of people at this very moment in Vegas are placing bets far larger than Ralph’s cash stack on a single hand of blackjack, on the come out roll at the craps table or spin on the roulette wheel. 

Ralph’s flexes are always so fucking sad. He’s resorted to jogger SM cash flashes of a few hundred bucks.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 6, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Seriously, Ralph has no friends.


According to Rand, a drunken Aboriginal who lives in Aboriginal Capital Terrarium, he was Ralph's best friend.

This fact alone elucidates Ralph's social circle, he has zero friends, none. His primary school classmates find him detestable, all of whom are more successful (manager at tech firm, software engineer...). Never heard him talk about high school aside from supposedly tutoring (lol) and acupuncture with some girl, which means he was probably the prime target for bullying. How about his worthless political science endeavour? Never heard a single story from his academia years.

Ralph is left with washed up worthless e-celebrity parasites such as Nick Fuentes who is a closeted homosexual catboy lover that thinks about Blacked porn whenever a White woman finds themselves unfortunately within his eyesight -- at least shares an interest with JCaesar187. Who else? Shannon? Bibble? He can't even maintain parasocial relationships.

He's left with Amanda in real life. Sandra and Ronnie are burning in Hell. Evan is as sentient as Sandra after a banana peel. He could have had an (albeit unhappy) extended family with the Vickers visiting Disney monthly if he weren't such a worthless hick and allegedly a son to play with, but no, must reroll the foetus stats with a paedophile horse hellspawn. 

But hey, $1700 worth of apparel and a forth trip to Sin City.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 6, 2021)

What Ralph’s going for -vs- reality


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 6, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> He paid 15 dollars to leave!? Did they have someone taller than Riley blocking the exit and his phone? I cannot fathom paying 15 dollars to leave something. I'm not sure if it's more American or not to shoot someone dead or prostrate yourself to Capitalism like this. What a complete pussy.


I think he paid $15 for the Uber fees to get to the seminar and back.  I don't think he paid $15 to physically leave the building (although that image is funny.)



Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> What Ralph’s going for -vs- reality
> 
> View attachment 2778161View attachment 2778167View attachment 2778168


----------



## Space Cooter (Dec 6, 2021)

WutangLee said:


> It's not only weird, it's a bad sign. Clearly he's using it as a method of coping. You'd think the last of the gunt guards would be telling him he needs to cut this shit out. Horseface especially, this is an addiction that will only get worse.


I wonder if he’s addicted to the gambling or the false sense of being a big shot going to Vegas can offer. It’s really easy to feel like a baller in Vegas when you’re barely above the poverty line. You can stay in 5 star world class hotels for relatively cheap. You can eat at world class restaurants for relatively cheap. You get treated like you’re some sort of playboy millionaire by everyone, including having attractive girls being you “free” drinks.

It’s a massive ego boost for people who aren’t insecure narcissists….let alone Ralph


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 6, 2021)

Space Cooter said:


> I wonder if he’s addicted to the gambling or the false sense of being a big shot going to Vegas can offer. It’s really easy to feel like a baller in Vegas when you’re barely above the poverty line. You can stay in 5 star world class hotels for relatively cheap. You can eat at world class restaurants for relatively cheap. You get treated like you’re some sort of playboy millionaire by everyone, including having attractive girls being you “free” drinks.
> 
> It’s a massive ego boost for people who aren’t insecure narcissists….let alone Ralph


You hit the nail on the fat, bulbous head. He cannot comprehend anything more luxurious than eating an overpriced, shitty steak, smoking a cheap cigar, and winning $200.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 6, 2021)

Space Cooter said:


> I wonder if he’s addicted to the gambling or the false sense of being a big shot going to Vegas can offer. It’s really easy to feel like a baller in Vegas when you’re barely above the poverty line. You can stay in 5 star world class hotels for relatively cheap. You can eat at world class restaurants for relatively cheap. You get treated like you’re some sort of playboy millionaire by everyone, including having attractive girls being you “free” drinks.
> 
> It’s a massive ego boost for people who aren’t insecure narcissists….let alone Ralph


hes apparently only sports betting which he can do at home for only minimum cost minus the bet itself iirc and he never streams these trips so we can assume nothing overly interesting is happening so im assuming he is only going for the ego fluffing accommodations.  we never hear him playing table games or anything. 



AltisticRight said:


> According to Rand, a drunken Aboriginal who lives in Aboriginal Capital Terrarium, he was Ralph's best friend.
> 
> This fact alone elucidates Ralph's social circle, he has zero friends, none. His primary school classmates find him detestable, all of whom are more successful (manager at tech firm, software engineer...). Never heard him talk about high school aside from supposedly tutoring (lol) and acupuncture with some girl, which means he was probably the prime target for bullying. How about his worthless political science endeavour? Never heard a single story from his academia years.
> 
> ...


he peaked in fucking grade school where being a tower of lard meant little kids with no muscle building couldnt push you down as easy as others lol even chris chan the mother fucker peaked in highschool at least


----------



## WutangLee (Dec 6, 2021)

Space Cooter said:


> I wonder if he’s addicted to the gambling or the false sense of being a big shot going to Vegas can offer. It’s really easy to feel like a baller in Vegas when you’re barely above the poverty line. You can stay in 5 star world class hotels for relatively cheap. You can eat at world class restaurants for relatively cheap. You get treated like you’re some sort of playboy millionaire by everyone, including having attractive girls being you “free” drinks.
> 
> It’s a massive ego boost for people who aren’t insecure narcissists….let alone Ralph



Might be both. We know he used to cope using alcohol at abusive levels, this would be no different aside from how much more expensive it is. Those pictures of him smoking a cigar with sunglasses on seem to indicate it's a form of escapism. He's falling apart. Keep in mind this dumb fuck just lost his car while begging for money to fight the dumb fuck vickers. I know the Gunt Guards are a special kind of stupid, but imagine if normal donators witnessed this dumb fuck beg for money on account of his legal trouble and one week later ride off to Las Vegas to party.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 6, 2021)

Space Cooter said:


> I wonder if he’s addicted to the gambling or the false sense of being a big shot going to Vegas can offer. It’s really easy to feel like a baller in Vegas when you’re barely above the poverty line. You can stay in 5 star world class hotels for relatively cheap. You can eat at world class restaurants for relatively cheap. You get treated like you’re some sort of playboy millionaire by everyone, including having attractive girls being you “free” drinks.
> 
> It’s a massive ego boost for people who aren’t insecure narcissists….let alone Ralph


Don't forget the drugs and escorts. Ralph gets addicted to anything it is even possible to get addicted to; he is the mindless addict that vice peddlers of every kind dream about.

In Vegas the Gunt gets to indulge in all of it, and post his wins on Twitter (never the losses though) to bask in the imagined adulation of his fans, as if spending a couple grand on a Vegas vacation is an unattainable luxury reserved for only the most elite entertainers. Ridiculous on so many different levels.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 6, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> According to Rand, a drunken Aboriginal who lives in Aboriginal Capital Terrarium, he was Ralph's best friend.
> 
> This fact alone elucidates Ralph's social circle, he has zero friends, none. His primary school classmates find him detestable, all of whom are more successful (manager at tech firm, software engineer...). Never heard him talk about high school aside from supposedly tutoring (lol) and acupuncture with some girl, which means he was probably the prime target for bullying. How about his worthless political science endeavour? Never heard a single story from his academia years.
> 
> ...


I have noticed much the same, Ralph has very few stories to tell apart from things relating to the internet. 

When I'm with people I always talk about the weird and whacky shit that happened at school, university and going through life. All the freaks I've met, lived with and got drunk around.

I mean shit, he spent 3 years at colleges, 1 year in prison and all we have ever heard about it is that he read a book or two. I know prison is shit, but I've watched enough lockup raw to know things happen. College, well it's just drunk young adults making poor decisions.

Yet what does Ralph have to say? Nothing. Really makes you think.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 6, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Another Vegas trip COMPED, he can't stop winning! Look at this giant stack of cash, as far as the eye can see. Vegas just got juiced by the Ralphamale.
> View attachment 2777817
> Tweet | Archive
> 
> ...


he had to fill the pile with fucking 1s and 20s, why the fuck would you even post this? how fucking much do you lose normally that this seems like a moby dick cash catch?


----------



## Gangster Talk (Dec 6, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I have noticed much the same, Ralph has very few stories to tell apart from things relating to the internet.
> 
> When I'm with people I always talk about the weird and whacky shit that happened at school, university and going through life. All the freaks I've met, lived with and got drunk around.
> 
> ...


It never really dawned on me how Ralph literally has no irl friends until the "bachelor party". You'd think such a momentous occasion would warrant bringing out one or two of his true homies to party with him, but as it turns out all of his bros are internet people he's met online to in the past 3 years. I'm pretty sure the only person he's ever brought up from the real world outside of his immediate family is some guy he knew from fucking elementary school and obviously hadn't talked to in a long time.

It also reminds me of how he insisted that it was weird that people would rag on him for shacking up with an 18 year old, since his "real people" would congratulate him. I think it's pretty clear the only person he was referring to was Dick.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 6, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> I think he paid $15 for the Uber fees to get to the seminar and back.  I don't think he paid $15 to physically leave the building (although that image is funny.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778394


There was probably a nigger at the conference trying to hawk his mixtapes and Ralph foolishly accepted one, only to be hounded by the nigger till he handed over $15 to leave


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 6, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 2777811




What Nick Racket’s kids’ Christmas shelf elf looks like after the Rittenhouse trial


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 6, 2021)

They were more likely to be RIDICULING you for being an angry midget with bitch tits Ralph:

Tweet | Archive


----------



## Jump (Dec 6, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> They were more likely to be RIDICULING you for being an angry midget with bitch tits Ralph:
> View attachment 2779453
> Tweet | Archive


>chicks


----------



## Keranu (Dec 6, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I have noticed much the same, Ralph has very few stories to tell apart from things relating to the internet.


This is how I concluded that Ralph has never worked a job in his life, before Ade confirmed it.

I was naive to think in 2018 that the Killstream was just some love project of a good ole southern boy that had a job like anyone else.

Over time it occured to me that he had never talked about having any job (or really real life) experience at all. Even if he had worked a month in fast food as a teen, some sort of story would have come up.

Instead, all of his stories are internet drama. And he's not ashamed to tell people IRL about all his wacky online adevntures.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Dec 6, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> They were more likely to be RIDICULING you for being an angry midget with bitch tits Ralph:
> View attachment 2779453
> Tweet | Archive


You mean you looked in on chat yesterday...


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 6, 2021)

Keranu said:


> This is how I concluded that Ralph has never worked a job in his life, before Ade confirmed it.
> 
> I was naive to think in 2018 that the Killstream was just some love project of a good ole southern boy like anyone else.
> 
> ...


Ralph puts almost everything online, if he isn't posting about something or hasn't posted about it - it's probably never happened.

Given the fact he is willing to post almost anything online, including his newborn son, why wouldn't he mention college, or school or anything previous to 2014.

Ralph's work history, or lack thereof really confuses me. Presumably, Ralph graduated High School at 18. He's what, 36 now? He's been involved with his blog since 2014 - or at least that is when it became profitable. It's late 2021 so let's call him 28 when that happened. What did Ralph do between graduating High School and 2014?

College is what 3-4 years. What did he do for the other 6 if he didn't have a job? Was he just a NEET? Was he caring for Evan?

It's a serious gap in the Gunts background and I have never seen anyone explore it. I want to speak to his college roommates, his professors, anyone.


----------



## Opticana (Dec 6, 2021)

He's almost an hour late for the Killstream now after cancelling Tequila Sunrise. He's either passed out in a gelatinous mound in his room or he tried to cheat the house and our Kang is being interrogated by Metro.


----------



## denysdemontfort (Dec 6, 2021)

Don't ask me why I'm watching this garbage but Alice/Holland Proudfoot of ip2 "fame" flew out to Vegas for Captain Content's RV and apparently decided to ditch and meet up with Ethan. She just left in an uber.

edit: fixed my redundant word usage. Watching these streams has made me stupid.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 6, 2021)

denysdemontfort said:


> Don't ask me why I'm watching this garbage but Alice/Holland Proudfoot of ip2 "fame" flew out to Vegas for Captain Content's RV and apparently decided to ditch and meet up with Ethan. She just left in an uber.
> 
> edit: fixed my redundant word usage. Watching these streams has made me stupid.


Another one for the Memphis Micro ride, Ralph really does have a way with the unwanted trash of humanity doesn't he. Hopefully we can get him trying to live with this weird bitch and his horse; the dysfunction would be pure kino.


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (Dec 6, 2021)

I so wish someone could make a shidduch between Russell Greer and Ethan Ralph. Greer meets Ralph's standards: He hates Null and he's a degenerate with no standards. 

I would seriously listen to the Killstream to catch that crossover.


----------



## Generic Retard (Dec 6, 2021)

Weeb Slinger said:


> View attachment 2775794


This has some real optical illusion qualities.
I can't discern which are Ethan's legs and what belongs to Russel Greer lol.


----------



## twozero (Dec 6, 2021)

denysdemontfort said:


> Don't ask me why I'm watching this garbage but Alice/Holland Proudfoot of ip2 "fame" flew out to Vegas for Captain Content's RV and apparently decided to ditch and meet up with Ethan. She just left in an uber.
> 
> edit: fixed my redundant word usage. Watching these streams has made me stupid.


Fortunately Ralph is too low-T and not Chad enough to get another random junky/horse knocked up. Real winners would be siring their third guntlet in Vegas right now.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 6, 2021)

Jump said:


> >chicks
> View attachment 2779516


Jcaeser getting railed by Celt cock in Vegas


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Dec 6, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> They were more likely to be RIDICULING you for being an angry midget with bitch tits Ralph:
> View attachment 2779453
> Tweet | Archive


What the fuck does "timeline favourite" even means? Fuck's sake this cheap lousy faggot can't even fucking talk like a normal human being anymore. Hopefully that meme-rotten brain of his will stay the fuck away from the other true and honest Christmas classics.

PS If this happened those girls were 100% pulling his (surprisingly thin) leg, that song is basically about Gunt


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 6, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> They were more likely to be RIDICULING you for being an angry midget with bitch tits Ralph:
> View attachment 2779453
> Tweet | Archive


It's a popular Irish folk rock song about an alcoholic Irish immigrant in a New York drunk tank on Christmas as he reminisces about a former lover that now hates him due to his alcoholism.

Very relevant to Ralph.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 6, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> View attachment 2778804
> What Nick Racket’s kids’ Christmas shelf elf looks like after the Rittenhouse trial


And this.













Where's yours, Ethan?


Jump said:


> >chicks


Ralphamale's assimilation into the groyper movement was successful. Chicks, with dicks.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 6, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> They were more likely to be RIDICULING you for being an angry midget with bitch tits Ralph:
> View attachment 2779453
> Tweet | Archive


This being his last tweet any bets on the Killstream actually taking place?


----------



## veri (Dec 6, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> It's a popular Irish folk rock song about an alcoholic Irish immigrant in a New York drunk tank on Christmas as he reminisces about a former lover that now hates him due to his alcoholism.
> 
> Very relevant to Ralph.


this retard really unknowingly posted about how he got made fun of by a group of women.. i’m thinking he’s trying to flex how he gets women and also make pantsu jealous. 

maybe there can be a thread for ethan ralph posting his L’s


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 6, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> this retard really unknowingly posted about how he got made fun of by a group of women.. i’m thinking he’s trying to flex how he gets women and also make pantsu jealous.
> 
> maybe there can be a thread for ethan ralph posting his L’s


Yes, pregnant Pantsu is thrilled to be back in Virginia working while her fat baby daddy spends the last of his car crash check in Vegas buying drinks for Irish chicks mocking him in a bar. Maybe Gunt will post some revenge porn of Alice tonight to icing the cake.


----------



## WutangLee (Dec 6, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> this retard really unknowingly posted about how he got made fun of by a group of women.. i’m thinking he’s trying to flex how he gets women and also make pantsu jealous.


Very obvious sign of a toxic boyfriend who uses the "I could replace you at any time I want". I've seen it a lot, makes a woman more submissive when they get into arguments by playing into their insecurities. Which I can assume Pantsu has a lot of those. However, there really isn't much defending Pantsu since she's the dumbass that let Ethan Ralph get them pregnant. I do wonder what lies Pantsu is feeding herself to cope that she easily made the biggest mistake of her life. Digibro was a manchild beta loser, but Ralph is that but more dangerous.



MirnaMinkoff said:


> Yes, pregnant Pantsu is thrilled to be back in Virginia working while her fat baby daddy spends the last of his car crash check in Vegas buying drinks for Irish chicks mocking him in a bar. Maybe Gunt will post some revenge porn of Alice tonight to icing the cake.


He so obviously wants to fuck Alice, but you can tell she clearly finds him disgusting. And this is the chick that leaves her tampons on the floor. I do think she'll fuck him out of desperation though.


----------



## denysdemontfort (Dec 6, 2021)

According to Alice who got ghosted after getting to the strip, Ethan passed out drunk. He also said he only would want her to come and not any of the RV people...
But she also said she thinks his wife is with him?


----------



## veri (Dec 6, 2021)

denysdemontfort said:


> According to Alice who got ghosted after getting to the strip, Ethan passed out drunk. He also said he only would want her to come and not any of the RV people...
> But she also said she thinks his wife is with him?


do you have a clip or a screenshot


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 6, 2021)

WutangLee said:


> Very obvious sign of a toxic boyfriend who uses the "I could replace you at any time I want". I've seen it a lot, makes a woman more submissive when they get into arguments by playing into their insecurities. Which I can assume Pantsu has a lot of those. However, there really isn't much defending Pantsu since she's the dumbass that let Ethan Ralph get them pregnant. I do wonder what lies Pantsu is feeding herself to cope that she easily made the biggest mistake of her life. Digibro was a manchild beta loser, but Ralph is that but more dangerous.
> 
> 
> He so obviously wants to fuck Alice, but you can tell she clearly finds him disgusting. And this is the chick that leaves her tampons on the floor.


Ralph can really sniff out the women with no self esteem. He could see Pantsu was desperate, willing to be treated like dirt in exchange for occasional crumbs. As long as Ralph give her an occasional public head Pat online he can continue to treat her like garbage in private and flex that she’s his fuck toy and cook. 


denysdemontfort said:


> According to Alice who got ghosted after getting to the strip, Ethan passed out drunk. He also said he only would want her to come and not any of the RV people...
> But she also said she thinks his wife is with him?


Ralph doesn’t have a wife. 

Why wouldn’t Ralph be showing off his baby mama having a steak in Vegas? I could see Ralph lying to Alice about having Pantsu with him because he’s afraid of RV crew. Ralph was afraid of Chris-Chan remember and made Pantsu go knock on his door.


----------



## denysdemontfort (Dec 6, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> do you have a clip or a screenshot


Sorry, I don't know how to clip youtube videos, but it's on Captain Content's current stream and Alice meets back up with them about an hour and 20 minutes into it.


MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph doesn’t have a wife.
> 
> Why wouldn’t Ralph be showing off his baby mama having a steak in Vegas? I could see Ralph lying to Alice about having Pantsu with him because he’s afraid of RV crew. Ralph was afraid of Chris-Chan remember and made Pantsu go knock on his door.


Ah okay, sorry, I'm not familiar with Ethan Ralph overall and Alice called her his wife.


----------



## WutangLee (Dec 6, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph can really sniff out the women with no self esteem. He could see Pantsu was desperate, willing to be treated like dirt in exchange for occasional crumbs.



Any self respecting woman worth a damn would be ashamed of having Ethan Ralph as a friend much much less in a intimate relationship. Women on the surface base the value of their male social circle by what other women say about them. You see this a lot. The first thing my sister ever says when they ask her who her boyfriend is that he's a bitcoin millionaire conveniently leaving out that he's a schizo ancap libertarian who doesn't trust banks, and has infowars stickers all over his Roadster.

Pantsu has to tell her parents and whatever remnants of her social life that Ralph is "a big shot internet streamer like Pewdiepie". He's "verified on twitter and has his own wikipedia page, but don't read it LOL"



denysdemontfort said:


> Sorry, I don't know how to clip youtube videos, but it's on Captain Content's current stream and Alice meets back up with them about an hour and 20 minutes into it.
> 
> Ah okay, sorry, I'm not familiar with Ethan Ralph overall and Alice called her his wife.


Pantsu is his wife. He just doesn't treat her like his wife. It's not even a year and he's already trying to replace her.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 6, 2021)

WutangLee said:


> Pantsu is his wife. He just doesn't treat her like his wife. It's not even a year and he's already trying to replace her.



They're not married yet and probably never will be, because Ralph is cheap as fuck.


----------



## WutangLee (Dec 6, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> They're not married yet and probably never will be, because Ralph is cheap as fuck.


what? wasn't that the whole point of the first vegas trip? a cheap 50$ marriage certified by elvis? They got a bunch of prostitutes for his bachelor party.

Ralph being a cheap useless fuck is not a surprise. Pantsu being stupid enough to let that dumb fuck get her pregnant without getting married is a surprise.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 6, 2021)

WutangLee said:


> Any self respecting woman worth a damn would be ashamed of having Ethan Ralph as a friend much much less in a intimate relationship. Women on the surface base the value of their male social circle by what other women say about them. You see this a lot. The first thing my sister ever says when they ask her who her boyfriend is that he's a bitcoin millionaire conveniently leaving out that he's a schizo ancap libertarian who doesn't trust banks, and has infowars stickers all over his Roadster.
> 
> Pantsu has to tell her parents and whatever remnants of her social life that Ralph is "a big shot internet streamer like Pewdiepie". He's "verified on twitter and has his own wikipedia page, but don't read it LOL"
> 
> ...


They aren’t married, so Pantsu is not his wife. He gave her a QVC engagement ring and got her pregnant, but she’s not married to the guy. Her status remains girlfriend or baby mama #2 in waiting. 

We’ve all been hoping for a Vegas wedding but it hasn’t happened.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 6, 2021)

WutangLee said:


> what? wasn't that the whole point of the first vegas trip? a cheap 50$ marriage certified by elvis? They got a bunch of prostitutes for his bachelor part.
> 
> Ralph being a cheap useless fuck is not a surprise. Pantsu being stupid enough to let that dumb fuck get her pregnant without getting married is a surprise.


I think the plan was to have a bachelor party and do the whole marriage thing but then noone showed up so it ended up being just a sad embarrassment so he just went around getting drunk and being a further embarrassment. They're still only engaged, the horse still has the $50 ring on her hoof.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 7, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> I think the plan was to have a bachelor party and do the whole marriage thing but then noone showed up so it ended up being just a sad embarrassment so he just went around getting drunk and being a further embarrassment. They're still only engaged, the horse still has the $50 ring on her hoof.


I agree. I think Ralph’s big Vegas bachelor party was the only reason he was interested in getting married. Then the “bachelor party” ended up being Ralph waiting around Vegas for two weeks for Daddy Dick. Dick only showed up on Ralph’s last day in town, after Pantsu was already there, and basically ignored Ralph. 

 Ralph realized Dick was not enthusiastic or pleased about Ralph becoming a husband and daddy, so Ralph immediately chucked the whole idea.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 7, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I agree. I think Ralph’s big Vegas bachelor party was the only reason he was interested in getting married. Then the “bachelor party” ended up being Ralph waiting around Vegas for two weeks for Daddy Dick. Dick only showed up on Ralph’s last day in town, after Pantsu was already there, and basically ignored Ralph.
> 
> Ralph realized Dick was not enthusiastic or pleased about Ralph becoming a husband and daddy, so Ralph immediately chucked the whole idea.


Imagine being such fucking white trash that you'd legally bind yourself to a pedophile for an unknown number of years and be stuck with the retarded offspring you're having with her, just for a party. And then no one even showed up for the party.

Christ is Kang.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 7, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> maybe there can be a thread for ethan ralph posting his L’s


It has 3600+ pages, and about a tenth of Ralph's mass. 
With the exception of his only W, on the 11thbof August, which caused people to pull their eyeballs out.


----------



## RangerBoo (Dec 7, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> maybe there can be a thread for ethan ralph posting his L’s


While an argument can be made for that, I would also argue that this whole sub forum is nothing but Ralph posting his L's.


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 7, 2021)

Looks like the horse has arrived?


Tweet | Archive


----------



## RangerBoo (Dec 7, 2021)

God is May the most unphotogenic woman ever. Also, that food looks like slop. I have made sandwich and fried chicken trays for parties that looked less unappetizing then whatever meal Ralph and May are eating.


----------



## Opticana (Dec 7, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Looks like the horse has arrived?
> View attachment 2780684
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 2780687
> ...


There's reason to believe her timely appearance on the scene saved us, at least for now, from Demon Baby III. Don't be too hard on her today.

Ralph, on the other hand... Looking at Google, it seems like that place (at least judging by their prices) caters to white trash who want to feel like they're going to a real fancy Vegas establishment. Also, it's located in the Jew York-Jew York and has this on the menu (oy vey!):


----------



## RangerBoo (Dec 7, 2021)

If Ralph is a true high roller that wants to prove that he isn't wrigger trash and get back at all the "haters" he would treat the mother of his second child to a stay at the Bellagio and take her to the Prime Steakhouse, like my stepdad did for my mom when they took a short trip to Vegas to get his mind off his cancer treatment. (By the way the Celeriac Katsu is to die for according to my mom.) But who am I kidding? Ralph would never treat a woman to a place as fancy as the Bellagio. Not to mention that the Bellagio is way too classy of a place for Ralph and May and have dress codes which doesn't include a overpriced man purse or cosplay Japanese school girl uniforms.


----------



## jethro (Dec 7, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Looks like the horse has arrived?
> View attachment 2780684
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 2780687
> ...


God help her, she is so unattractive. Also, Ralph's fingers are so stubby you can't even tell he's pointing one.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 7, 2021)

denysdemontfort said:


> According to Alice who got ghosted after getting to the strip, Ethan passed out drunk. He also said he only would want her to come and not any of the RV people...
> But she also said she thinks his wife is with him?


Alice is a Dog Starver and Ralph is a Dog Strangler and gasser, they're totally made for each other. He should knock her up, ditch Pantsu and the unborn foal and reset the stats for another True RalphaMale heir.


----------



## Fìddlesticks (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm not discounting a May, Ralph and Alice threesome was what the Horse and Gunt were angling for. They did the same with Faith when she was pregnant. Maybe Gunt would go first before the the more open offer. Maybe Pantsu would like Alice's baby to bring up and molest. Just think of the access to children if she let's her Kang spread his seed. 

I'd expect a debate that when Ralph gets to 3 demon babies, that there is discussion on how to tidy cross post as no doubt they will become the stars of the Tard Baby general thread. These kids don't stand a chance.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 7, 2021)

If Ralph doesn’t give us a pregnant May pic, I’m forced to assume he is a fat faggot manlet with Erectile Dysfunction.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 7, 2021)

Fìddlesticks said:


> I'm not discounting a May, Ralph and Alice threesome was what the Horse and Gunt were angling for. They did the same with Faith when she was pregnant. Maybe Gunt would go first before the the more open offer. Maybe Pantsu would like Alice's baby to bring up and molest. Just think of the access to children if she let's her Kang spread his seed.
> 
> I'd expect a debate that when Ralph gets to 3 demon babies, that there is discussion on how to tidy cross post as no doubt they will become the stars of the Tard Baby general thread. These kids don't stand a chance.


You think Pantsu wants to take Faith’s former role as the whiny knocked up old girlfriend and let Alice be the fun new girlfriend? No way. I think half the reason she is there now is pure paranoia. 

Just like every side piece who gets with a cheater, Pantsu knows her day is coming. Pantsu is like the most despicable type of side piece - one who went after a guy with a pregnant GF. Now she’s the vulnerable pregnant GF, lol. She must need so much empty reassurance.

 It’s only a matter of time before Ralph replaces Pantsu, I guarantee she will be replaced with a new fun girlfriend  after she has a screaming infant to care for. Ralphmale will find that shit intolerable and will immediately replace her with a non-demanding GF that isn’t sleep deprived mess tied down with a 24/7 responsibility. 

Ralph is deathly allergic to responsibilities and self sacrifice. Look how he treated his own mother and she was a lot easier to deal with than an infant.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 7, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Looks like the horse has arrived?
> View attachment 2780684
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 2780687
> ...


Can either of these losers make any other face? It's always the same thing with these two.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 7, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Can either of these losers make any other face? It's always the same thing with these two.


They only learned the one flash card before giving up.


----------



## Dirty_Fur_Burgers (Dec 7, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> They're not married yet and probably never will be, because Ralph is cheap as fuck.


Correct.  if he Married her they wouldn't get medicaid for her and her baby, WIC and whatever else poor people get when they have kids.  
Next thing you know they wont put him down as the daddy so she can get welfare and he wont have to pay the child support office.  The dumb horse doesnt realize that he may keep her around to suck the Memphis Micro and cook him vittles BUT he doesnt love her enough to pay for her to have insurance and buy their child milk, cereal and whatever else poor people get.  Im willing to bet he's trying to get her in section 8. So they can get free housing. Why not?  He's using her car, if they get section 8 he can get that time share in Vegas and finally prove to the Casino pit bosses that he is a big shot, high roller, who can bed any horse he pleases. HEY RALPH, HOWS THE PATERNITY TEST FOR YOUR FIRST BORN LOSER GOING, THE BABY YOU'RE BEGGING $$ OFF CHRISTIANS SO YOU VAN "BE HIS PAPPY" ????


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 7, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Ralph pointing


What the fuck is he pointing at? Is that supposed to be a cool pose? Is he mad at the waiter taking his picture? Is the camera in an anus?


----------



## Not Even Twice (Dec 7, 2021)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Can either of these losers make any other face? It's always the same thing with these two.


Ralph is stuck in that permanent soy-boy pose whenever he takes pics of himself.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Dec 7, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


> Looks like the horse has arrived?
> View attachment 2780684
> Tweet | Archive
> View attachment 2780687
> ...


This bitch is not pregnant


----------



## The First Fag (Dec 7, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Reno would offer this better (and, had he not been a complete cunt to his baby-mama's family for over a year at this point, made for a reasonable time to visit Nevada County, CA and see Xander.


I dunno bro. Rehoboth Beach has all the gambling money and gambling sexual health Ralphamale could want, with a beachside view to boot


----------



## CringeMomma (Dec 7, 2021)

WTF is that........


----------



## donjulio (Dec 7, 2021)

CringeMomma said:


> View attachment 2781198
> WTF is that........


Its the ceiling lamps outside, light coming through the gaps in the hair. it even follows their pattern somewhat.


----------



## Salubrious (Dec 7, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> This bitch is not pregnant


I had to go back and look because I swore she was 6-7 months along already.  But I was wrong: Ralph made the announcement on August 14th, so factoring in the 8-12 day delay, she could only be four months along at the moment.

That being said, even with the baggy hoodie, that doesn't look like someone that's four months pregnant to me.  Maybe I'm wrong?  But I remember when my friend's wives started getting pregnant, they were showing more than this at four months.  Maybe my memory is faulty.


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Dec 7, 2021)

WTF is that......


----------



## Konstantin Romanov (Dec 7, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> This bitch is not pregnant


I know there's been a lot of talk about Ralph & May faking the pregnancy, but what's the over/under on it being just May? Maybe because she's crazy, maybe because she's conniving, maybe the pregnancy was real but she miscarried early and is too stupid to realize.


----------



## Dirty_Fur_Burgers (Dec 7, 2021)

honestly I think she had a miscarriage or an abortion when she went home on a trip.  Ralph told everyone she was pregnant immediately after finding out which is never a good idea.  These vegas trips are actually ralph having the horse bred as if we find out the retort was aborted, he'd lose and ralph cant handle losing. So instead he takes her to the Buffett's on the strip and announces everyone can have a turn with the love of his life if they're White and balding as long as they cum in her.  The last part is a bit of a skitzo theory but she surely doesnt look pregnant. Maybe they're looking to buy or steal a baby girl because pantsu admitted she was born a he and had a sex change at a young age because they had a more feminine voice and the parents thought that was a sign from God that their baby horse was in the wrong body. 
Or maybe Ethan Ralph is just a degenerate gambler and his bookie would pimp out pantsu for the money he loses and he sees it as a win/win.  So many possibilities bros.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 7, 2021)

FakeNewsAnchor said:


> View attachment 2781210
> WTF is that......


Let’s start a fund to buy May some damn shampoo. Good god woman, wash your greasy nasty hair.


----------



## Trappin in the Trap (Dec 7, 2021)

Fannyscum said:


>


Why's the pickle on the table? Was it served like that? Did she do that? Why's there a fuckin pickle on the table in a tweet that's 1/3 about flexing your overpriced sandwich? Take the fuckin pickle off the fuckin table you pig.


----------



## Garth (Dec 7, 2021)

CringeMomma said:


> View attachment 2781198
> WTF is that........


Light shining through the oily, clumpy mass of hair she clearly rarely washes.


----------



## Harold the Jewelry Buyer (Dec 7, 2021)

Trappin in the Trap said:


> Why's the pickle on the table? Was it served like that? Did she do that? Why's there a fuckin pickle on the table in a tweet that's 1/3 about flexing your overpriced sandwich? Take the fuckin pickle off the fuckin table you pig.


That's fucking disgusting. There's no telling how many jizz-stained hooker bills have touched that filthy Vegas table. This is the horse that prepares your food, Gunt? I'm surprised you don't get food poisoning more often.

Either way, you're definitely getting food poisoning after you taste that pickle off your shit stained stumpy hoof-thumbs.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 7, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> I had to go back and look because I swore she was 6-7 months along already.  But I was wrong: Ralph made the announcement on August 14th, so factoring in the 8-12 day delay, she could only be four months along at the moment.
> 
> That being said, even with the baggy hoodie, that doesn't look like someone that's four months pregnant to me.  Maybe I'm wrong?  But I remember when my friend's wives started getting pregnant, they were showing more than this at four months.  Maybe my memory is faulty.


I can speak from experience, wearing slightly baggy clothes nobody could tell I was pregnant till I was well past the six month mark.  It varies woman to woman and there's been a big trend for wearing TIGHT clothes while pregnant so that everyone can see you are pregnant as soon as you have the slightest baby bump.  But it can be easy to conceal until the last trimester, esp if it's a first baby.  Honestly from 4 to 6 months the slight belly you get could easily be mistaken for putting on a bit of chub unless someone knows you are pregnant, so wearing baggy clothes in public between 4-6 months is pretty common. 

However once the third trimester hits, there's no hiding it and it’s obviously a baby, not a few unfortunate extra pounds on your waist.


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 7, 2021)

In the spirit of the Holy Kingdom of Vegas (In which Christ the Kang will descend, PBUH), I am going all-in on Pantsu not being pregnant. Not only are we closing in on when the bump should show, the act fits her type of personality in which she would be desperate to tie Ralph down.

Also her being pregnant should be content for Ralph, he'd love to make a soyface behind the ultrasound machine. That he's pretty much said NOTHING (and obsesses over Xander instead) kinda says it all to me. Something's fishy.


----------



## RangerBoo (Dec 7, 2021)

The Big Dream said:


> In the spirit of the Holy Kingdom of Vegas (In which Christ the Kang will descend, PBUH), I am going all-in on Pantsu not being pregnant. Not only are we closing in on when the bump should show, the act fits her type of personality in which she would be desperate to tie Ralph down.
> 
> Also her being pregnant should be content for Ralph, he'd love to make a soyface behind the ultrasound machine. That he's pretty much said NOTHING (and obsesses over Xander instead) kinda says it all to me. Something's fishy.


Well his reroll is a girl. I recall seeing on here that Ralph stated he didn't want daughters or to be a girl dad. He wants sons who would spread his genes and the Ralph name because that is what true masculine men want. Remember that Ralph is a narcissist. He sees his son as an extension of himself. Not as his own person. Since he can't see himself or extend himself as a girl his daughter can get fucked for all he cares.


----------



## cistendered (Dec 7, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Well his reroll is a girl. I recall seeing on here that Ralph stated he didn't want daughters or to be a girl dad. He wants sons who would spread his genes and the Ralph name because that is what true masculine men want. Remember that Ralph is a narcissist. He sees his son as an extension of himself. Not as his own person. Since he can't see himself or extend himself as a girl his daughter can get fucked for all he cares.


How many FtM trannies do you think have "My daddy wished I was a boy and not a girl" as part of their origin story? I'm willing to bet it's a large percentage of them.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 7, 2021)

cistendered said:


> How many FtM trannies do you think have "My daddy wished I was a boy and not a girl" as part of their origin story? I'm willing to bet it's a large percentage of them.


We know damn well it’s the origin story of plenty of boys forced into being little “girls,” like Jazz Jennings.


----------



## RangerBoo (Dec 7, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> We know damn well it’s the origin story of plenty of boys forced into being little “girls,” like Jazz Jennings.


The Jazz Jennings story is a heartbreaking one. You know that kid is going to 41% themselves and his parents and the media who championed his transition will never take responsibility for ruining that kids life.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Dec 8, 2021)

Alice is at Ralph hotel room and she might get gunted.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 8, 2021)

King Ralph in Vegas with his fiance and concubine in tow, who he deifnitely gunted the last time she was over. Meanwhile I'm here pussyless and angry at him for leading such a decadent lifestyle that i wish i had


----------



## WutangLee (Dec 8, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Alice is at Ralph hotel room and she might get gunted.
> View attachment 2782961
> View attachment 2782962



no insecure retarded mentally ill female with low self esteem is safe from the gunt.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 8, 2021)

Calling it now: They’ll soon claim Meigh miscarried and they’re heartbroken, then try to parlay that into another bound-to-fail e-begging campaign. They’ll get in a fight about money and then Meigh will start dropping what she’s been collecting in her blackmail binders.


----------



## RangerBoo (Dec 8, 2021)

WutangLee said:


> no insecure retarded mentally ill female with low self esteem is safe from the gunt.


I have to wonder, what do they see in Ralph? I don't understand it. Ralph maybe fat but there are plenty of husky guys who are able to find girlfriends and wives. Then again, those guys tend to have jobs, a useful degree or trade, good income, a likable personality. Ralph has none of those things. Ralph is a toxic and unlikable person. He stabs his friends in the back for even making a light hearted joke at his expense, is a adulterer, a abuser, a addict, unstable, is a deadbeat father, refuses to look for a job to support his family. A normal woman would run the other way as fast as she can once she discovers this but these damaged thots just can't help but keep their hands on Ralph.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Dec 8, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Alice is at Ralph hotel room and she might get gunted.
> View attachment 2782961
> View attachment 2782962


Even the most attractive person to ever live was still ugly from a certain angle. Is there any angle Ralph _isn't_ ugly from? Even when only roughly half of his disproportionate, misshapen retard head is in frame it somehow looks worse than usual. There's something abnormally unpleasant about him in that second image.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 8, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> I have to wonder, what do they see in Ralph? I don't understand it. Ralph maybe fat but there are plenty of husky guys who are able to find girlfriends and wives. Then again, those guys tend to have jobs, a useful degree or trade, good income, a likable personality. Ralph has none of those things. Ralph is a toxic and unlikable person. He stabs his friends in the back for even making a light hearted joke at his expense, is a adulterer, a abuser, a addict, unstable, is a deadbeat father, refuses to look for a job to support his family. A normal woman would run the other way as fast as she can once she discovers this but these damaged thots just can't help but keep their hands on Ralph.


You get the love you think you deserve. These girls are all severely damaged goods and the fact they’d even talk to him is proof of that.


----------



## WutangLee (Dec 8, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> I have to wonder, what do they see in Ralph? I don't understand it. Ralph maybe fat but there are plenty of husky guys who are able to find girlfriends and wives. Then again, those guys tend to have jobs, a useful degree or trade, good income, a likable personality. Ralph has none of those things. Ralph is a toxic and unlikable person. He stabs his friends in the back for even making a light hearted joke at his expense, is a adulterer, a abuser, a addict, unstable, is a deadbeat father, refuses to look for a job to support his family. A normal woman would run the other way as fast as she can once she discovers this but these damaged thots just can't help but keep their hands on Ralph.


Pending we can confirm they have some fetish for Jabba the hut looking piles of white trash. The common denominator is that all of the Gunts women (minus Norah, who's story is a bit more tragic and the only one that I believe deserved better) have all been incredibly broken and mentally ill. You find this often with women who have a lot of self loathing; they latch on to a man that they project their toxicity on. Like women with abonnement issues being trapped with men who are control freaks.

(I'm gonna leave out Norah, since she was the only who I can label an actual victim of the Gunt lying to her. He was certainly happiest when he was with Norah, that much is true)

AdeZero/Blair: She was the ex of the old Encyclopedia Dramatica sysop Zaiger.  Zaiger (as any Ediot can attest) was a heroine/crack addict and would beat Blair. She was a massive attention whore, and during GamerGate, Ralph would frequent ED (ED was being sued at the time and Ralph published some pieces defending it), and it lead to them talking and then dating. It went south fairly quick but luckily we have Ralph's own words to explain it. (this is the article that got his Patreon taked down)

Faith Vickers: truly exceptional when it comes to the realm of retardation. If a dishonest trash female trait has ever been documented Faith had it. There's still debate if she got with Ralph to spite her parents, or for the e-clout. Either way, probably the worst of the bunch

Pantsu/May: She was the ex of Digibro, a weeb youtuber who had a catastrophic fall. Digibro was a spineless narcissist beta coward manchild who eventually disgusted May because he refused to grow up. She had always had huge insecurity issues with getting older, and jumped on Ralphs dick to spite digibro because Ralph stood up for himself and would protect her.  A lot May's copium is thinking about how much of a failure Digibro is, and in an alternate reality she's homeless with him.


----------



## AnIntrepidCrow (Dec 8, 2021)

I've been on May faking the pregnancy for a while now. Ralph might just hate his nu guntling, but I still think he'd play up the trad life shit to own the kiwis. But at least he'll get the karmic retribution for mocking Don Sargon's dead baby if his actually did miscarry, or he copes with that as the lie.


----------



## High Tea (Dec 8, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> I have to wonder, what do they see in Ralph? I don't understand it. Ralph maybe fat but there are plenty of husky guys who are able to find girlfriends and wives. Then again, those guys tend to have jobs, a useful degree or trade, good income, a likable personality. Ralph has none of those things. Ralph is a toxic and unlikable person. He stabs his friends in the back for even making a light hearted joke at his expense, is a adulterer, a abuser, a addict, unstable, is a deadbeat father, refuses to look for a job to support his family. A normal woman would run the other way as fast as she can once she discovers this but these damaged thots just can't help but keep their hands on Ralph.


E-fame, a professed large income, his erraticism is exciting, they interpret his personality as alpha male when it's lashing out and some girls love a bad boy.


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Dec 8, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> King Ralph in Vegas with his fiance and concubine in tow, who he deifnitely gunted the last time she was over. Meanwhile I'm here pussyless and angry at him for leading such a decadent lifestyle that i wish i had


You’re better off. Girls have cooties  and decadence is best in chocolate cake. If you still want to risk it, there’s always Tinder and/or nightclubs. Just tossing this out there like Gunt does his cascading folds, what if May has a thing for “fixing” broken men? Not a normal attraction and probably a mental condition in its own.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 8, 2021)

Offen Ded Tardreee said:


> what if May has a thing for “fixing” broken men?


Like “fixing” Digibro into being a tranny? If that’s the case, I can’t wait to see the end result of her repair work on Gunt.


----------



## Dirty_Fur_Burgers (Dec 8, 2021)

OH NO NO NO......  Is Ethan Ralph the known pedo scared of Aldi1k?  Will he defend his and Alice's honor?  Or will he gamble all his money away and run his mouth from a computer?   The clip I have is too big but this guy exposes Alice of being a tranny in middle school right before mentioning she was gunted by the Memphis micro bahhhbby




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Dec 8, 2021)

Boomer Tumours said:


> OH NO NO NO......  Is Ethan Ralph the known pedo scared of Aldi1k?  Will he defend his and Alice's honor?  Or will he gamble all his money away and run his mouth from a computer?   The clip I have is too big but this guy exposes Alice of being a tranny in middle school right before mentioning she was gunted by the Memphis micro bahhhbby


The video is still loading but I'd like to preemptively say I'm team Gunt, fuck Aldi1k DOPE WAS RIGHT


----------



## An automatic clown (Dec 8, 2021)

WutangLee said:


> AdeZero/Blair: She was the ex of the old Encyclopedia Dramatica sysop Zaiger.  Zaiger (as any Ediot can attest) was a heroine/crack addict and would beat Blair. She was a massive attention whore, and during GamerGate, Ralph would frequent ED (ED was being sued at the time and Ralph published some pieces defending it), and it lead to them talking and then dating. It went south fairly quick but luckily we have Ralph's own words to explain it. (this is the article that got his Patreon taked down)


Holy shit that article was painful to read. His writing is fucking terrible


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 8, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Holy shit that article was painful to read. His writing is fucking terrible


Remember when he said he had an affinity for the written word and was going to start taking writing seriously again, and then instead of doing that he crashed his car and went to Vegas twice?


----------



## Opticana (Dec 8, 2021)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Remember when he said he had an affinity for the written word and was going to start taking writing seriously again, and then instead of doing that he crashed his car and went to Vegas twice?


Hey now, he has an affinity for reading menus.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 8, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> I have to wonder, what do they see in Ralph? I don't understand it. Ralph maybe fat but there are plenty of husky guys who are able to find girlfriends and wives. Then again, those guys tend to have jobs, a useful degree or trade, good income, a likable personality. Ralph has none of those things. Ralph is a toxic and unlikable person. He stabs his friends in the back for even making a light hearted joke at his expense, is a adulterer, a abuser, a addict, unstable, is a deadbeat father, refuses to look for a job to support his family. A normal woman would run the other way as fast as she can once she discovers this but these damaged thots just can't help but keep their hands on Ralph.


Some women are insanely desperate attention whores who will fuck anyone with the slightest amount of clout.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 8, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> I have to wonder, what do they see in Ralph? I don't understand it. Ralph maybe fat but there are plenty of husky guys who are able to find girlfriends and wives. Then again, those guys tend to have jobs, a useful degree or trade, good income, a likable personality. Ralph has none of those things. Ralph is a toxic and unlikable person. He stabs his friends in the back for even making a light hearted joke at his expense, is a adulterer, a abuser, a addict, unstable, is a deadbeat father, refuses to look for a job to support his family. A normal woman would run the other way as fast as she can once she discovers this but these damaged thots just can't help but keep their hands on Ralph.


Online attention and drama. Plus BPD white trash women and dirtbags are like moths to the flame. 

Ralph has sold the low IQ women that being an asshole braggart is what real men do. I also think behind the scenes he cries and has pity parties to trigger their sympathy. He apparently filled in Faith about how Ronnie hurt him, later trying to use it to guilt her. (Only daddy has hurt me more!)  Due to this they think they are the only ones who really understand the real Ralph and know his sensitive side. 

Ralph also tries to make ppl think he’s rich. I wouldn’t be surprised if he told May that he’s a secret Bitcoin stash, but it’s gotta stay on the DL for now.  I mean, we see the BS Ralph tries to peddle online, imagine what he tells dumb women privately.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Dec 8, 2021)

Boomer Tumours said:


> OH NO NO NO......  Is Ethan Ralph the known pedo scared of Aldi1k?  Will he defend his and Alice's honor?  Or will he gamble all his money away and run his mouth from a computer?   The clip I have is too big but this guy exposes Alice of being a tranny in middle school right before mentioning she was gunted by the Memphis micro bahhhbby
> View attachment 2783356


Alice would be Ralph’s second MtF conquest (that we know of), right? Maybe the tales of the Tampa tranny weren’t so far fetched after all.

Lol, only just noticed that I meant FtM. Nevermind.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 8, 2021)

How comped are you niggas are?


----------



## Opticana (Dec 8, 2021)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> How comped are you niggas are?


I DON'T GIVE A FUCK


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Dec 8, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Online attention and drama. Plus BPD white trash women and dirtbags are like moths to the flame.
> 
> Ralph has sold the low IQ women that being an asshole braggart is what real men do. I also think behind the scenes he cries and has pity parties to trigger their sympathy. He apparently filled in Faith about how Ronnie hurt him, later trying to use it to guilt her. (Only daddy has hurt me more!)  Due to this they think they are the only ones who really understand the real Ralph and know his sensitive side.
> 
> Ralph also tries to make ppl think he’s rich. I wouldn’t be surprised if he told May that he’s a secret Bitcoin stash, but it’s gotta stay on the DL for now.  I mean, we see the BS Ralph tries to peddle online, imagine what he tells dumb women privately.


I could see Ralph having a secret bitcoin stash, seeing as how most people who made big profits off of bitcoin bought it way back when it wasn't worth anything and was used only to buy child porn


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Dec 8, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Hey now, he has an affinity for reading menus.


Actually he strikes me as the kinda guy who just askes the waiter everything and just gets whatever he thinks makes him look the best. Probably how he ends up with $80 unseasoned beef.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 8, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> The video is still loading but I'd like to preemptively say I'm team Gunt, fuck Aldi1k DOPE WAS RIGHT


#DopeDistrictDidNothingWrong


----------



## Noproblemo (Dec 8, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> It’s only a matter of time before Ralph replaces Pantsu


Lord, let Pantsu raise the kid with Digibro. I hope Ralph has to fight the gunt gauntlet again to get to his other child.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 8, 2021)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I could see Ralph having a secret bitcoin stash, seeing as how most people who made big profits off of bitcoin bought it way back when it wasn't worth anything and was used only to buy child porn


Lol, the key word is “secret.” Ralph brags about the prices of a purse and sunglasses. He told all his ex-GFs his bank balance to impress them. He’d never be able to keep quiet if he had a pile of bitcoin, he’d flex his crypto wallet on Twitter every time he was insulted. 

Ralph is also dumb and a gambler. He immediately cashes out any crypto donos for USD. Ceasers sportsbook doesn’t accept crypto yet.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Dec 8, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> I have to wonder, what do they see in Ralph? I don't understand it. Ralph maybe fat but there are plenty of husky guys who are able to find girlfriends and wives. Then again, those guys tend to have jobs, a useful degree or trade, good income, a likable personality. Ralph has none of those things. Ralph is a toxic and unlikable person. He stabs his friends in the back for even making a light hearted joke at his expense, is a adulterer, a abuser, a addict, unstable, is a deadbeat father, refuses to look for a job to support his family. A normal woman would run the other way as fast as she can once she discovers this but these damaged thots just can't help but keep their hands on Ralph.


Some girls really value any e-fame, and it's pretty clear Amanda is one of them. Even some of the most grotesque incels have decent looking girls that latch onto them once they get any internet views.

What I don't understand is why these girls fuck Ralph and allow him to pregnate them so quickly.


----------



## State Champ (Dec 8, 2021)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> How comped are you niggas are?


You think that sushi's not getting comped?


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 8, 2021)

State Champ said:


> You think that sushi's not getting comped?


Is that paddock’s creepy brother?!
And does he have an alibi for that week?


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 8, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> Holy shit that article was painful to read. His writing is fucking terrible


I actually enjoy reading his bitterness spew forth. Just knowing how mad he is while writing it brings a smile to my face.


----------



## State Champ (Dec 8, 2021)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Is that paddock’s creepy brother?!
> And does he have an alibi for that week?


A little while after this interview the feds scooped him up for like, for reallz, totally no kidding guis, having 420.69 Tb of cp because you can trust when the feds tell you something. 

They already got him.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Dec 8, 2021)

Noproblemo said:


> Lord, let Pantsu raise the kid with Digibro.


Either way xandra asuka Morris is getting diddled.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 8, 2021)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> How comped are you niggas are?


In comparison to Ralph? Very


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 8, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> A normal woman would run the other way as fast as she can once she discovers this but these damaged thots just can't help but keep their hands on Ralph.


That’s your mistake bucko they aren’t normal women they are bottom of the barrel trash


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 8, 2021)

WutangLee said:


> Pending we can confirm they have some fetish for Jabba the hut looking piles of white trash. The common denominator is that all of the Gunts women (minus Norah, who's story is a bit more tragic and the only one that I believe deserved better) have all been incredibly broken and mentally ill. You find this often with women who have a lot of self loathing; they latch on to a man that they project their toxicity on. Like women with abonnement issues being trapped with men who are control freaks.
> 
> (I'm gonna leave out Norah, since she was the only who I can label an actual victim of the Gunt lying to her. He was certainly happiest when he was with Norah, that much is true)
> 
> ...


I hope Pantsu reads that post carefully and repeatedly. Ralph will gleefully recount all the gross stuff she’s told him about her and Digi and mock it as BS.  She should then think about all the disgusting trash talk Gunt has said about Faith and realize that is her future. 

I mean we’ve seen his rage filled diatribes and insults on Twitter, but I bet on some days rage spewing about those evil cunts Faith (and Ade) made up 50% of the conversation between Ralph and May. She’s listened and watched Ralph foam at the mouth about his ex-girlfriends for months on end. 

While he drunkenly rages about those cunts for the 873rd time this year a little voice whispers in May’s head that she will be on that “evil smelly cunt” list too and that’s how Ralph will refer to her (and other women) in front of his daughter. (A daughter he never wanted because Ralphmales only value sons.)  

Of course the one exception to this list is Nora. Nora, the woman he thought about when he crashed his car and mourned an old library book of hers he’s kept for years.


----------



## Jump (Dec 8, 2021)

Boomer Tumours said:


> Is Ethan Ralph the known pedo scared of Aldi1k?


Ralph should be.
 1k just maxxed out OG Geezer who is about a foot taller and in way better shape then Ralph.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Ralph has been ducking the ip2 guys because he knows his internet trash talk wont fly with dudes who get in to street fights for $2 dono's. He looked completely shook last time he crossed their path.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 8, 2021)

Jump said:


> Ralph should be.
> 1k just maxxed out OG Geezer who is about a foot taller and in way better shape then Ralph.
> View attachment 2785347
> 
> Ralph has been ducking the ip2 guys because he knows his internet trash talk wont fly with dudes who get in to street fights for $2 dono's. He looked completely shook last time he crossed their path.


Ralph was afraid of confronting Chris Chan ffs. He’d probably hide in his hotel room the entire trip if the IP2 guys were camped out in the lobby waiting for him. Or he’d send May down to distract them so he could escape unscathed. 

Ralph fears other people’s cameras like vampires fear garlic. The best Gunt humiliation memes have come from him being captured in the wild.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 9, 2021)

RangerBoo said:


> Well his reroll is a girl. I recall seeing on here that Ralph stated he didn't want daughters or to be a girl dad. He wants sons who would spread his genes and the Ralph name because that is what true masculine men want. Remember that Ralph is a narcissist. He sees his son as an extension of himself. Not as his own person. Since he can't see himself or extend himself as a girl his daughter can get fucked for all he cares.





cistendered said:


> How many FtM trannies do you think have "My daddy wished I was a boy and not a girl" as part of their origin story? I'm willing to bet it's a large percentage of them.


You see this is one of those things that legit really pisses me off the most, can he not do the same things with his daughter that he would do with his son? Why is she any lesser?
He's lucky to have a child never mind two yet he thinks he has the right to be disappointed because one of them isn't a "Ralphamale", Who's birth he will likely never be there to see as well.  Ralph hasn't the temperament to be a father either and I can picture in the future little Xandra coming in to his drinking den to ask for help with her homework only to have a torrent of abuse hurled at her.

At least Xander has his Grandparents and Uncles ect to play with, care for and help him as he grows up. Who the fuck will little Xandra have apart from Ralph and May, and how long will he even be in her life? 
At the end of the day she's gonna end up another broken abandoned little girl with daddy issues and a future May/Alice or Jewel.


----------



## LordOdin (Dec 9, 2021)

WutangLee said:


> Any self respecting woman worth a damn would be ashamed of having Ethan Ralph as a friend much much less in a intimate relationship. Women on the surface base the value of their male social circle by what other women say about them. You see this a lot. The first thing my sister ever says when they ask her who her boyfriend is that he's a bitcoin millionaire conveniently leaving out that he's a schizo ancap libertarian who doesn't trust banks, and has infowars stickers all over his Roadster.
> 
> Pantsu has to tell her parents and whatever remnants of her social life that Ralph is "a big shot internet streamer like Pewdiepie". He's "verified on twitter and has his own wikipedia page, but don't read it LOL"
> 
> ...


How does it feel to have Josh as a brother in law?


----------



## Sammich (Dec 9, 2021)

State Champ said:


> 420.69 Tb of cp because you can trust when the feds tell you something.
> 
> They already got him.


Did he have all the cp that has ever existed?  almot half a petabyte of porn, good lord.


----------



## WutangLee (Dec 9, 2021)

Sammich said:


> Did he have all the cp that has ever existed?  almot half a petabyte of porn, good lord.


I've always had the assumption that was just the size of the storage devices that housed it, not that it was filled to the limit of 420 Terrabytes. Or maybe he had entire caches from from sites that were taken down, who knows. More than likely there was also some distribution, not just possession involved.


----------



## Opticana (Dec 9, 2021)

Gunt already planning trip number five:


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 9, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Gunt already planning trip number five:
> View attachment 2786919


He should just move there at this point like Momokun and Russel Greer. It's the lolcow mecca.


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Dec 9, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> He should just move there at this point like Momokun and Russel Greer. It's the lolcow mecca.


He's going to run there to escape jail time. Starting the next chapter, Vickers the Bounty Gunt Hunter.


----------



## Kup (Dec 9, 2021)

Harshed Mellow said:


> He's going to run there to escape jail time. Starting the next chapter, Vickers the Bounty Gunt Hunter.


Featured in the hit Disney+ series “The Book of Vickers.”


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 9, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Gunt already planning trip number five:
> View attachment 2786919


Imagine that NYE. He’s six days from spending months in jail and his streaming career finally going dead because he’s barely got an audience as it is now. He will get out of jail to a very tired wife, a sleepless newborn and no way to earn money for the next decade.  Ralph needs to look for some slip and fall opportunities in 2022.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 9, 2021)

A short informative video which explains why Ralph is going to Vegas in spite of his current legal predicaments.


Spoiler


----------



## State Champ (Dec 9, 2021)

Sammich said:


> Did he have all the cp that has ever existed?  almot half a petabyte of porn, good lord.





WutangLee said:


> I've always had the assumption that was just the size of the storage devices that housed it, not that it was filled to the limit of 420 Terrabytes. Or maybe he had entire caches from from sites that were taken down, who knows. More than likely there was also some distribution, not just possession involved.


Nah I'm just memeing a large number. I don't remember what they said it was. It was a lot


----------



## gh0stiexo (Dec 11, 2021)

CringeMomma said:


> View attachment 2781198
> WTF is that........


The amount of grease in that hair puts cooked bacon to shame.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 11, 2021)

State Champ said:


> A little while after this interview the feds scooped him up for like, for reallz, totally no kidding guis, having 420.69 Tb of cp because you can trust when the feds tell you something.
> 
> They already got him.


Wow. We are talking a server level volumes. Damn


----------



## Null (Dec 11, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> Wow. We are talking a server level volumes. Damn


kf has a storage capacity of like 8TB. That's half a petabyte.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 11, 2021)

Opticana said:


> Gunt already planning trip number five:
> View attachment 2786919


At this point before he ends in prison Gunt will have 15 trips to vegas under his belt.
He possibly knows how fucked he is and is trying to cope poorly thinking that there is a chance of earning a million before the inevitable happens.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Dec 11, 2021)

Ralph deserves to earn a million in Vegas just so he can go through it in less than a day. I want to see that fat drunken wigger Icarus soar.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 11, 2021)

NynchLiggers said:


> At this point before he ends in prison Gunt will have 15 trips to vegas under his belt.
> He possibly knows how fucked he is and is trying to cope poorly thinking that there is a chance of earning a million before the inevitable happens.


Lol hes going to be the first person in VA convicted and jailed for revenge porn, that'll be his legacy and we'll even be allowed to post it to his wikipedia, will prob lose checkmark if not account and last few viewers


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 11, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Lol hes going to be the first person in VA convicted and jailed for revenge porn, that'll be his legacy and we'll even be allowed to post it to his wikipedia, will prob lose checkmark if not account and last few viewers


This means there is a possibility normies get introduced to the misadventures of The Gunt by articles from left-wing tabloids and jewtube videos


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Dec 11, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> Lol hes going to be the first person in VA convicted and jailed for revenge porn, that'll be his legacy and we'll even be allowed to post it to his wikipedia, will prob lose checkmark if not account and last few viewers


I love that for him. 
The local news will definitely mention him. They eat that shit up around here. Shit son, we have pedo stings by the dozens every month.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 11, 2021)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Ralph deserves to earn a million in Vegas just so he can go through it in less than a day. I want to see that fat drunken wigger Icarus soar.


Clipped and set to the tune of "Flight Of Icarus".


----------



## Bepis (Dec 11, 2021)

NynchLiggers said:


> This means there is a possibility normies get introduced to the misadventures of The Gunt by articles from left-wing tabloids and jewtube videos


It seems downright likely if there's a conviction. I'm sure the usual suspects who can't get over GamerGate will be all to quick to talk about Ethan Ralph being convicted of something yet again.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 11, 2021)

Bepis said:


> It seems downright likely if there's a conviction. I'm sure the usual suspects who can't get over GamerGate will be all to quick to talk about Ethan Ralph being convicted of something yet again.


They still follow Ralph's every failure to date, and lawyers will know ralph for sure from the historicity of it and  from rekeitas imminent coverage. Not to mention all the anti revenge porn orgs salivating at the chance to make an example of some gross looking retard wigger hick


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 11, 2021)

Null said:


> kf has a storage capacity of like 8TB. That's half a petabyte.


Amazon level. Worldwide ones


----------



## cistendered (Dec 11, 2021)

Null said:


> kf has a storage capacity of like 8TB. That's half a petabyte.






No disrespect, but 8TB is 1/128th of a petabyte.


----------



## Null (Dec 11, 2021)

cistendered said:


> View attachment 2792639
> No disrespect, but 8TB is 1/128th of a petabyte.


"That" as in, the storage devices being talked about. 400+ TB is an unusually massive  amount of media and definitely multiple servers. The largest disks are like 12TB right now.

Definitely helps to read the context instead of just seeing a message and deciding to correct me on the spot.


----------



## Bepis (Dec 11, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> They still follow Ralph's every failure to date, and lawyers will know ralph for sure from the historicity of it and  from rekeitas imminent coverage. Not to mention all the anti revenge porn orgs salivating at the chance to make an example of some gross looking retard wigger hick


It's not hard to imagine how they'd read. "A former ringleader of the group that has spent years harassing me has just been convicted for revenge porn. Tell me again how it's about ethics in game journalism" and "Actually it's about ethics in revenge porn" etc. Will be fun to see who all tries to make it about them. I'm hoping to see an entry from MovieBob, personally.


----------



## WutangLee (Dec 11, 2021)

Null said:


> "That" as in, the storage devices being talked about. 400+ TB is an unusually massive  amount of media and definitely multiple servers. The largest disks are like 12TB right now.



That's what I'm thinking, the size is insane for just personal consumption. He had to have been some sort of distribution hub.


----------



## Criminal Stupidity (Dec 11, 2021)

Null said:


> Definitely helps to read the context instead of just seeing a message and deciding to correct me on the spot.


While you do a good job of bitching about Ralph's awful writing, you did actually just word what he quoted poorly :^).


----------



## wharf rat (Dec 11, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> They still follow Ralph's every failure to date, and lawyers will know ralph for sure from the historicity of it and  from rekeitas imminent coverage. Not to mention all the anti revenge porn orgs salivating at the chance to make an example of some gross looking retard wigger hick


Yeah and tbh short of actual pedophilia or rape and among people who get charges like his Gunt has got to be one of the least sympathetic targets for a revenge porn case. If they went after some high school football player who posted a cheerleader's tits on Facebook, some portion of people are gonna say "kids will be kids" and/or "how the fuck is cyberbullying real." A physically repulsive toad of a man with politics that the people who come up with these narratives in the first place are going to find reprehensible exploits a vulnerable young woman barely out of her teens. Not only does he richly deserve it but he's providing all those folks with an opportunity to dunk on him and prove a point.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Dec 11, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Lol, the key word is “secret.” Ralph brags about the prices of a purse and sunglasses. He told all his ex-GFs his bank balance to impress them. He’d never be able to keep quiet if he had a pile of bitcoin, he’d flex his crypto wallet on Twitter every time he was insulted.
> 
> Ralph is also dumb and a gambler. He immediately cashes out any crypto donos for USD. Ceasers sportsbook doesn’t accept crypto yet.


exactly. also why was he bragging about a 5 figure bank account at his age? no wonder he only hits up teens. pretty sure most guys Ade's age have more in savings. although she does like them young too.


Jack Awful said:


> He should just move there at this point like Momokun and Russel Greer. It's the lolcow mecca.


its cheap, just move south of the colorado river, cheap as shit in arizona. he already resembles of the NPCs in dragbodys Harrah's Casino mod for new vegas.


MirnaMinkoff said:


> Imagine that NYE. He’s six days from spending months in jail and his streaming career finally going dead because he’s barely got an audience as it is now. He will get out of jail to a very tired wife, a sleepless newborn and no way to earn money for the next decade.  Ralph needs to look for some slip and fall opportunities in 2022.


he probably thinks that because jail ended up being so good for him last time he'll end up doing great right out of jail this time as well. the problem is there is no IBS for him to guest on to get a jumpstart on his career like last time.


Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I love that for him.
> The local news will definitely mention him. They eat that shit up around here. Shit son, we have pedo stings by the dozens every month.


not a lot of white ones though. the news will be chomping at the bit to finally mention someone not from fucking el salvador.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 11, 2021)

Ralph is going to Vegas over and over again to own the alogs. He knows that going to Vegas four times in six months is going to get us bored. I honestly can't even remember what he did on the THIRD fucking time he went to Vegas. Fuck Vegas this shit is GAY.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 11, 2021)

Simply Outplayed said:


> I honestly can't even remember what he did on the THIRD fucking time he went to Vegas.


He probably ate mediocre steak.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 12, 2021)

I don't think Ralph will catch anything for the revenge porn. As people have said, the laws are too new and no one wants to set the standard. What I think Ralph will catch charges for is the constant fucking low iq harrassment he's done to the vickers on top of all of this.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 12, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> I don't think Ralph will catch anything for the revenge porn. As people have said, the laws are too new and no one wants to set the standard. What I think Ralph will catch charges for is the constant fucking low iq harrassment he's done to the vickers on top of all of this.


I disagree, Revenge Porn is a hot button topic - it's surprising that his is the first case in the whole of Virginia - and the state will want to look like it is taking action on it. Even though it's an issue that's a decade old at this point...

Plus, as someone said above, while this isn't the most reprehensible use of revenge porn, it really isn't far off. When you add in the wider situation, the fact that Faith was in a mental hospital, that Ralph had isolated her from her family, that he was twice her age, that he continues to harass the family and at the time made Faith produce a video to protect him from allegations... Nah, the court will see the situation to be pretty fucked. I don't know how it will all work, but there is no way that judge isn't going to be acutely aware of the DV/DA implications surrounding the case.

They will find him guilty, because ahalfwaycuck produced video evidence and I believe they will throw the book at him. Probably like a 6 month sentence.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Dec 12, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> I don't think Ralph will catch anything for the revenge porn. As people have said, the laws are too new and no one wants to set the standard. What I think Ralph will catch charges for is the constant fucking low iq harrassment he's done to the vickers on top of all of this.


Now I'm not saying that you should invest in precious metals like Gold and Silver- and specifically do your investing with the Rocklin Coin Shop, in order to create a hedge against the recent inflation of the USD...

…I'm telling you to do so specifically to fuck with Ethan Oliver Ralph!


----------



## Iamthatis (Dec 12, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Now I'm not saying that you should invest in precious metals like Gold and Silver- and specifically do your investing with the Rocklin Coin Shop, in order to create a hedge against the recent inflation of the USD...
> 
> …I'm telling you to do so specifically to fuck with Ethan Oliver Ralph!


Mrs Vickers?  How did you get out of the corn crib again?


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 12, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> What I think Ralph will catch charges for is the constant fucking low iq harrassment he's done to the vickers on top of all of this.


If any charges get acquitted for Ralph it will be relating to the restraining order once the Judge sees the level of idiocy from Vickers and Faith and how they want to use the RO as a weapon so ralph can’t throw shit back at them.


----------



## Harshed Mellow (Dec 12, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> I don't think Ralph will catch anything for the revenge porn. As people have said, the laws are too new and no one wants to set the standard. What I think Ralph will catch charges for is the constant fucking low iq harrassment he's done to the vickers on top of all of this.



On one hand, someone is eventually going to be the first to catch some time for it and our greasy protagonist has horrible luck. On the other hand, time in jail is actually good for him and will lead to less milk. I'm torn, I have a desire for everyone to do their best but I also like to laugh at retards doing retarded shit for shekels. I'm not sure about harassment now either because Vickers engages with us, takes pot shots and even engages with Ralph. Probably against Faith but will that put him in jail or travel restriction? 

Imagine how bright the grease fire burns if he dodges all charges. We'll all need those eclipse sunglasses.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 12, 2021)

Harshed Mellow said:


> On one hand, someone is eventually going to be the first to catch some time for it and our greasy protagonist has horrible luck. On the other hand, time in jail is actually good for him and will lead to less milk. I'm torn, I have a desire for everyone to do their best but I also like to laugh at retards doing retarded shit for shekels. I'm not sure about harassment now either because Vickers engages with us, takes pot shots and even engages with Ralph. Probably against Faith but will that put him in jail or travel restriction?
> 
> Imagine how bright the grease fire burns if he dodges all charges. We'll all need those eclipse sunglasses.


I would say the harassment, while it wouldn't be a charge, would hurt Ralph. Take it as the view of the court, not us autists who follow the twists and turns of the Gunts life.

You've got someone who committed what should be classed as a sex crime, who is actively harassing his victim. Now the defense might raise that she talks about Ralph - but would the court really see Faith talking about Ralph as anything other than her "speaking her truth"? 

Plus, she has a restraining order this fat retard has violated. What's he got, a tweet talking about him raging about PPP. Oh fuck man, that'll end up on the record...


----------



## Bepis (Dec 12, 2021)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I disagree, Revenge Porn is a hot button topic - it's surprising that his is the first case in the whole of Virginia - and the state will want to look like it is taking action on it. Even though it's an issue that's a decade old at this point...
> 
> Plus, as someone said above, while this isn't the most reprehensible use of revenge porn, it really isn't far off. When you add in the wider situation, the fact that Faith was in a mental hospital, that Ralph had isolated her from her family, that he was twice her age, that he continues to harass the family and at the time made Faith produce a video to protect him from allegations... Nah, the court will see the situation to be pretty fucked. I don't know how it will all work, but there is no way that judge isn't going to be acutely aware of the DV/DA implications surrounding the case.
> 
> They will find him guilty, because ahalfwaycuck produced video evidence and I believe they will throw the book at him. Probably like a 6 month sentence.


I would love them to subpoena Rekieta, too. Ralph can't shut up on social media about how "He's a SNAKE ah told him things about mah case in confidence and he BETRAYED me", so I think a prosecutor might want to know what those things are, since Ralph opened that door. It would just be the funniest thing.


----------



## Chris Mclean (Dec 12, 2021)

♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ said:


> Now I'm not saying that you should invest in precious metals like Gold and Silver- and specifically do your investing with the Rocklin Coin Shop, in order to create a hedge against the recent inflation of the USD...
> 
> …I'm telling you to do so specifically to fuck with Ethan Oliver Ralph!


You might aswell drop your money at crappy diseny merchandise thats where the money is going anways.


----------

